# How much can you bench?



## GIZmo_Timme (Aug 17, 2004)

I would like to know how strong you guys are, so how much can you bench?<------ i know! its not bench press


----------



## Italian44 (Aug 17, 2004)

Im 18, weigh at 175...i bench press around 185 (sadly)


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Aug 17, 2004)

Well thats good! Do you know how many Kg it is? 33ibs is 15kg


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

6' 215 lb's bench 320lb's


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Aug 17, 2004)

you are strong bonecrusher! how long have you been weightlifting?


----------



## Luke9583 (Aug 17, 2004)

I'm 162, and can only put up about 220.  I have a buddy my size that has no problem with 320.  It makes me feel sick.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Aug 17, 2004)

oh yea thats not so funny to have a buddy same size lifting alot more. I hate it too.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2004)

Not more than 395 at my peak, not yet anyway.


----------



## Nate (Aug 17, 2004)

Not much.  2 plates, currently.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> you are strong bonecrusher! how long have you been weightlifting?


Thanks GIZmo but in most gyms a bench of 320 is kinda low actually.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 17, 2004)

Raw: 290ish
Gear: 375


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2004)

Damn, what kind of shirt are you using? I had considered getting a trainer/entry level shirt.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 17, 2004)

Standard Blast shirt. Cheapest one Inzer makes. Cost $38 plus shipping. It's uncomfortable as hell, and a pain in the ass to get in and out of. If you're looking to spend more money, definitely get an open-backed shirt.

But for $38+ I've been thrilled with mine.


----------



## Subliminal (Aug 17, 2004)

Last time I checked..255 raw at 130 lbs.


----------



## Chris52686 (Aug 17, 2004)

18yrs old 195lb-290 bench


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Aug 17, 2004)

not bad chris not bad at all


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Aug 17, 2004)

do anyone here know what 1kg is? kilo grams....... 33lb's same as 15kg


----------



## SportinStyle (Aug 17, 2004)

I bench 135-140... and I'm proud of it . I gain tons of size from lifting but virtually no strength.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> do anyone here know what 1kg is? kilo grams....... 33lb's same as 15kg



1kg = 2.2 pounds, 20kg = 44 pounds


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Standard Blast shirt. Cheapest one Inzer makes.



Wow, I thought that thing would only add ~25 pounds or so, I may give that a look see.

The heavy duty blast isn't much more and claims more padding, would that be a good one to go with?


----------



## Nate (Aug 17, 2004)

Subliminal said:
			
		

> Last time I checked..255 raw at 130 lbs.



Why the sad face?  That's a good lift.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

Nate said:
			
		

> Why the sad face? That's a good lift.


No doubt ... wish I could bench dbl my body poundage


----------



## pmech (Aug 17, 2004)

Well if the percentage holds true there, then mudge should be able to hit damn close to 500. That would be awesome


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2004)

It would be very difficult for me to double my bodyweight, but who knows, maybe one day. Shirted would make it much easier, because I dont figure I'd be all that strong until I reach 280ish, right now I am 245 down from 268 (dieting). I believe at this moment I can only put up 375/380, not 395. I am roughly 13% bodyfat, so I'm not ripped but my height is killing my numbers as far as weight versus lift.

375/245 = 1.53 x bodyweight


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2004)

Saturday, FWIW I was told to check out the Titan Fury as a 'better shirt.'

http://www.titansupport.com/products/shirts/fury.htm


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Aug 17, 2004)

Well I assumer we are talking 1RM, so 265.  I weigh 175.  How much does a "shirt" help?  And that helps I assume bc it adds to the weight you can lift, or is it all hype?


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 17, 2004)

5'5" weight 155 bench 260


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2004)

Its not hype, we wouldn't have guys benching 965-1000+ without em. One purpose is protecting the shoulders from injury at such weights. How much depends what shirt you buy and how well you know how to use it (the groove). A competition shirt wont be the same as a regular gym bench shirt, the discomfort (can include bleeding I hear) wont be suitable for regular use.

Open back shirts become more popular it seems, another shirt with a tight back may take 4+ guys to help get it on you.


----------



## Autarch (Aug 17, 2004)

So I know this is kind of sad but I am 6'3" and 158 lbs and I can only bench 80lbs.

 Thing is though is I am an extreme ectomorph. I am tall and very skinny with thin bones and a fairly thin frame but with very long arms and legs. My arms are actually quite strong (oddly I can armwrestle guys who are a lot bigger than me and win) but I just have so far that I have to move the bar when I bench that I can't do that much weight. My brother is the same way.

 My goal is to bench 150lbs. That isn't unreasonable, I think. As is I have high hopes and I am trying to establish a routine with dedication...


----------



## PreMier (Aug 17, 2004)

Autarch said:
			
		

> My arms are actually quite strong (oddly I can armwrestle guys who are a lot bigger than me and win)




Your taller, its called leverage.  


My 1rm was 310 at 197lbs.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2004)

Autarch said:
			
		

> My goal is to bench 150lbs. That isn't unreasonable, I think. As is I have high hopes and I am trying to establish a routine with dedication...



With the right technique and training, you can get there.


----------



## Autarch (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah... I think leverage helps me a lot.

 I want to get up to about 190lbs, so I have a lot of work ahead of me. If I stick to my schedule and eat my own body weight in food every day I should hit that in no time 

 I get the feeling that I am going to be getting a lot of questions answered here. The response time from posters here is phenomenal


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

Autarch ... how would you arte (er uh lets try RATE) your speed compared to someone with some kind of athleticism?


----------



## pmech (Aug 17, 2004)

Nevermind I was unable to read typo-english there for a minute


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

Reason is I had a cousin like you and I was more powerful but that dude would beat my ass everytime we got in a fight cuz he was wikid fast.  Hated that till I learned to ground and pound his ass.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Was that engrish?


My bad ... don't hurt me


----------



## Autarch (Aug 17, 2004)

"Autarch ... how would you arte (er uh lets try RATE) your speed compared to someone with some kind of athleticism?"

 I am not bragging when I say that I am the fastest person I have ever met.

 I am faster than any martial arts instructor I have had. I am faster than anyone I have sparred with. Many are more skilled than me but I have never met anyone faster. When someone punches me I can usually move out of the way and hit them more than once before their punch would even get to where my face WAS. The only people I have seen that are as fast are lightweight boxers. I have always loved being fast because sometimes it seems like other people are moving in slow motion compared to me doing the same action and my reflexes are consequently very high. I move very quickly and have good hand eye (I used to juggle knives a lot, actually. I can throw a knife 30 feet in the air and catch it by the handle). I have been in dozens of fights (I was a scrapper in school... a fight at least every 2 weeks) and I have never lost one because of a combination of being taught martial arts at a young age and just being faster than whoever I fought.

 I am trying to do speed excersizes every day to keep my speed as I add muscle (escrima, explosive speed excersizes, etc) to make sure that the speed edge I have never leaves. That is one thing that is very important to me through all of my working out.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

So your not a skinny dork kinda dude then ... glad to hear that. Everyone in here is gonna tell ya lighter weights and more reps = speed/strength increase, heavier weights and less reps =  mass/strength increase.  I have found that a speed bag after I lift is great to keep my speed.  I know you have used weighted gloves on the bags, but try it after you lift for a bit than switch down to straight bag gloves.  This is not easy and not for everyone.  I'm 44 and still do it.  Or did before my layoff (sniff).  Are you In some kind of MMA training right now?


----------



## Thrift (Aug 17, 2004)

Im 14 152 lb 5'4 I bench 205


----------



## Autarch (Aug 17, 2004)

I am not in any kind of training. I am just trying to gain some mass but I want to keep as much speed as I can. I have been wanting to for years and I am finally getting around to it.

 I am going through all of my escrima excercizes and doing punch/kick drills. I just moved into my first home and I don't have money to buy another heavy bag to do what I really need ( just moved to TX from out of state and accidentally left my heavy bag  )

 I am looking for a martial arts place out here but all I can find is Tae Kwon Do and that's basically Korean line dancing to me (focused on sport and not on fighting).


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

Autarch if you are around Austin PM me and I can head to a few places.



> Im 14 152 lb 5'4 I bench 205


Thrift ... woah.  I hope you wrestle ...


----------



## Autarch (Aug 17, 2004)

Wow... that is impressive Thrift. You are in what... 9th grade? I was pretty twiggy in high school.

 I am in Ft. Worth, Crusher. Northern Ft. Worth in particular... there just aren't any good martial arts schools around here.


----------



## Autarch (Aug 17, 2004)

So by the way... with how little I can bench do you all think there is any point in me bench pressing or should I just do pushups, incline pushups and declined pushups instead? They seem to give me a good workout and a good pump if I do them at a moderate speed instead of pounding them out.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 17, 2004)

Hypertrophy requires a certain threshold of tension. Once your body has adapted and gotten stronger, you cannot grow without increasing the resistance. And the small amount of resistance bodyweight increases will provide won't be beneficial given the leverage of a pushup.


----------



## Autarch (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks!

 Sounds reasonable. I Think pushups will work for the next month or so, though. After that I can start benching again and seeing what my bench is like.

 Hopefully it will be more than 80 lbs


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 17, 2004)

You'll have to train bench to make it stronger. You can't expect to do pushups and then jump into bench and be stronger. And there's no shame in benching 80lb. The first time I went to a gym I was 23ish and I pinned myself with 95lbs. But like my brother said to me that day when I was all embarrassed, "You're not here for everyone else. You're here for yourself and I'm here to help."

3ish years later, I can bench 290ish, and I'm a poor bencher. So just work hard and good things will come.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your taller, its called leverage.



A taller person has a disadvantage in an arm wrestling match.

As for bench shirts:



> if you have trouble at lock out but are strong off the bottom then a bench will help a little by helping you carry more momentum to the top and if you have good lock out but are weak off the bottom the bench shirt will help a lot


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

Autarch said:
			
		

> So by the way... with how little I can bench do you all think there is any point in me bench pressing or should I just do pushups, incline pushups and declined pushups instead? They seem to give me a good workout and a good pump if I do them at a moderate speed instead of pounding them out.


The metro-plex is huge and will take some poking around in to find someplace to train at.  In any town I live in I go to a couple of tourneys and watch the full contact fighters.   There you will find someplace to fit your style.  There are a large number of MMA dojos now.  That is a place for you to get the right training as they will help you cross train between a good ground game as well as stand up.  The ground game requires good upper body strength and MMA guys gotta train for it.  Check the tourneys in the metro-plex and all will be well.



As far as lifting goes I was never as ecto as you are.  In my mid teens I was 150 at 6???.  Guys that train others for a living will see yopur posts and help you with the right sup???s and schedules to get you through you your issues.   



Good luck!


----------



## greg (Aug 17, 2004)

This is in response to Italian 44 and his political statement.......Why dont you wait until your a little older and a little more educated before you place a signature like that on all your post. Michael Moore is a proven liar that will distort the _FACTS_  to his liking. He is a bona fide registered democrat in the state of Michigan that has openly said that he made Fahrenheit 911 as an effort to get bush out of office. That statement alone decries bias, which the film  is not a  documentary. 

Your young little ass doesn't even understand the true meaning of being free and what it takes to keep people free. The war on terror is not something that can be won in a matter of days,weeks, months, or even years. The war on terror is going to be a long journey that will take many innocent lives regrettfully. Nations in the middle east have been fighting each other for hundreds of years because of minor differences within thier own religion. Now that want to kill all infidels because we don't share their views. 
We either take the fight to them or let them bring the fight to us. Which do you chose?
I choose to be pro-active, not re-active. The United States of America is the best pplace in the world to live because of our freedoms. Good men and women of the armed forces fight for that freedom everyday, and I thank them for it.
Sometimes hard decisions must be made regarding the future of this country, and although they may not be the most pleasent or popular decisions made do not make them the wrong decision......afterall, most people thought Churchill was a lunatic for suggestion that Hitler would be a threat.
G


----------



## kvyd (Aug 17, 2004)

Greg shut your fucking mouth.  You have said this in a few threads and I just happened to see them all.  Greg thats a signature.  If you dont agree...go fuck yourself.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 17, 2004)

Or simply dont comment.  OR post your point of view in your signature...because im sure we really care...sarcasm....


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

greg said:
			
		

> This is in response to Italian 44 and his political statement.......Why dont you wait until your a little older and a little more educated before you place a signature like that on all your post. Michael Moore is a proven liar that will distort the _FACTS_ to his liking. He is a bona fide registered democrat in the state of Michigan that has openly said that he made Fahrenheit 911 as an effort to get bush out of office. That statement alone decries bias, which the film is not a documentary.
> 
> Your young little ass doesn't even understand the true meaning of being free and what it takes to keep people free. The war on terror is not something that can be won in a matter of days,weeks, months, or even years. The war on terror is going to be a long journey that will take many innocent lives regrettfully. Nations in the middle east have been fighting each other for hundreds of years because of minor differences within thier own religion. Now that want to kill all infidels because we don't share their views.
> We either take the fight to them or let them bring the fight to us. Which do you chose?
> ...


What planet are you from?  We are ALL here talking about fitness, leaving politics out of it,  and you pop up with this lame ass BS?  Maybe you posted this on the wrong thread?


----------



## greg (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey kevin if someone wants to post a signature on his post it means hes free game as far as Im concerned. Obviously your pansy ass little appeasing attitude is just as bad as Italian 44. Get some some common sense and take 2 seconds to educate yourself and stop getting all your news from entertainment tonight.

g


----------



## kvyd (Aug 17, 2004)

Just a minute too late bone crusher.


----------



## kvyd (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey greg how about you quit getting your news from Charlton Hestons mouth: asshole.


----------



## greg (Aug 17, 2004)

I posted on the right thread. Italian 44 was the one who wants to bring politics into a BB forum


----------



## greg (Aug 17, 2004)

I dont subscribe to the same thought process as charleton heston.....but I  do believe in the constition and the right to bear arms.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

Greg ... 
Why don't you just get the fuck outta this thread dude ... we are not talking politics here. Kick rocks, beat it, scram, go away.

It was all peace and calm till you showed up. Fricking liberal poster child for birth control.


----------



## Autarch (Aug 17, 2004)

The closest full contact place around is 14 miles away, unfortunately. There is actually a submission grappling place 4 miles away that I have been meaning to check out though... 

 I have done Hapkido and Muay Thai in the past though and for a few months before moving I was doing Aikido with my wife. Aikido is amazing but Muay Thai is just more fun.

 Thanks for the tips and the support though. I will probably be here every day reading and posting my results every couple of weeks so when I run into obstacles I am sure the friendly folks here will help me out


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 17, 2004)

Nice to meet ya ... I own an auto repair shop in Wichita Falls and a used car business in Austin.  I travel back and forth every few weeks.  My sister lives in Ft Worth.  Maybe we can get a lil beat down on ...


----------



## aztecwolf (Aug 17, 2004)

250 lbs. weighing in at 150, oddly enough i am now weighing in at about 20 more pounds and i bench less.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Aug 18, 2004)

cant we all get along? sheesh   
frankly greg, i dont see the big deal in what someones signature says. do you think his sig is gonna cost bush the election? i seriously doubt it, bush already lost the election imo all by himself   
this thread is about bench pressing and you come off with a political war. i mean


----------



## Yanks20 (Aug 18, 2004)

5'10" - 220lbs, put up 420 at the end of june


----------



## pmech (Aug 18, 2004)

5'11" - 197 - 205  

I just back into lifting after.... ten years away, sooooo, I am happy with the 205 after the first 3 weeks, but it is coming back fast.


----------



## Subliminal (Aug 18, 2004)

My sad face was because I dont think its a good lift for me personally. Once I can rep 260 I'll be happy


----------



## lateraldrop (Aug 18, 2004)

I'm 12 and bench 100, I wiegh 95 pounds.

(I won't get in trouble for being under 13 right?) Lol


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 18, 2004)

lateraldrop said:
			
		

> I'm 12 and bench 100, I wiegh 95 pounds.
> 
> (I won't get in trouble for being under 13 right?) Lol


No LOL ... but ask your doc about growth plates and tell him/her you wanna lift.  Come back and tell us what you learn ... it will help out people here a great deal.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 18, 2004)

I started lifting at 11 years old and am taller than my father (6'2"). IMO there is no basis in reality as to someone being short via lifting, now when steroids were readily available to people then yes, now we see a problem because people playing with their hormones at a young age can cause premature closure of the growth plates.

Picking up a heavy object repeatedly does not do this.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Aug 18, 2004)

Growth plates and weight training is a myth, based on lies and ignorance. Stop buying into the hype and grab some texts on the human body.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Aug 19, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> No LOL ... but ask your doc about growth plates and tell him/her you wanna lift.  Come back and tell us what you learn ... it will help out people here a great deal.


----------



## lateraldrop (Aug 19, 2004)

Yeah I have talked to some people about that, one of the guys at my gym is a doctor and he says its a myth about all that. (I'm short anyway.) Well he said it's good to start early and i should keep it up, I've been lifting since I was 9.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 19, 2004)

Hey easy on me ... I just asked the kid to look in to it and share.  I've heard it both ways from people that told me a friend that was a doctor said     and that is getting kinda  .  The BEST thing for the youngster is to have his doc brought into the loop and give hime _his_ advice.  It would be nice to see the post here too but that is not as important as the doc's advice getting to the kid.  How is this a bad plan?


----------



## lateraldrop (Aug 19, 2004)

Alright sry but also I have mentioned it to my doctor, he didn't say theres anything wrong with it. I've really only been to told to stop by skinny kids dads i beat in wrestling. Since their kids can't keep up and are too lazy to lift they're always tellin me its bad and ill get short and all that crap.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Aug 20, 2004)

I can bench 160  5'9 190 pounds


----------



## JLB001 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm up to 145!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 20, 2004)

lateraldrop said:
			
		

> Alright sry but also I have mentioned it to my doctor, he didn't say theres anything wrong with it. I've really only been to told to stop by skinny kids dads i beat in wrestling. Since their kids can't keep up and are too lazy to lift they're always tellin me its bad and ill get short and all that crap.


 I'm glad your doc is in the loop then. We can help tune up your diet, your technique, what kind of training to do and a million other things but only your doc knows what is healthy for YOU.  

It may occur to anyeone who reads my posts a lil better that I never told the lil future MR. Olympia not to lift or that growth plates were an issue. I figured someone would and got him to talk to his doc first. Just being a lil pro-active here ...

Laterdrop if you really want to get into this then start a journal so we can all get in with ya.  You will get a greater focus on what you need than in this thread.  Mention your age in the title of the thread and more people will drop in to say hello and give some helpful encouragement.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 20, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> I figured someone would and got him to talk to his doc first. Just being a lil pro-active here ...



Always a good idea to double check, indeedy.


----------



## 19-chief (Aug 20, 2004)

235 for 2 yesterday and i weighed 168.


----------



## Evil ANT (Aug 20, 2004)

My max right now is about 300 pounds exactly. When I work out, I hardly ever have a spotter. If I had one, I'm sure my bench would be over 320 by now.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 20, 2004)

SportinStyle said:
			
		

> I bench 135-140... and I'm proud of it . I gain tons of size from lifting but virtually no strength.



Okay, I figured this thread was geared toward the guys but seeing as my maxium bench is the same as the above I'm posting it too!   

Ps. Hmmm... what's up with the hand down the pants av and what are you looking at?


----------



## bullred (Aug 21, 2004)

It's been many years since i max. out so i tried it thru. i got up to 405 i didn't try any more because i had my wife spoting me. I'm  in cloud 9 that is my best ever. Alot of work and years for that i'm as happy as a clown. I also got my squat best too.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Aug 21, 2004)

wow shit thats a good lift bullred! 405 not bad at all.


----------



## bullred (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks, gizmo i've been lifting for many years it's nice to have some reward. NOt that it's a record lift or something ,but for me it is. But thanks for the nice thread gizmo.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 21, 2004)

*twitch

bench 200 @ 183 

6'1" 16and 1/2


----------



## KataMaStEr (Aug 21, 2004)

Age:18
Height: 4'9
Bench: 95lbs x 2


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Aug 21, 2004)

your welcome and good luck with the plates bullred! train you ass off =D


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 21, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> Age:18
> Height: 4'9
> Bench: 95lbs x 2


  Kata you're like 8 foot tall and can bech press a volkswagen filled with 4'9" 18 year olds


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 21, 2004)

asshole


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Aug 21, 2004)

Hey Mudge how hard and how often did you lift weights when you were 11?


----------



## Mudge (Aug 22, 2004)

I quit and re-started many times. My first weight set was a 104 set, and I crushed myself on the bench with it. I believe my bench was maybe 85/90 pounds or so. I put a bunch of weights on a dumbell (the handles slide off) and would do sets between commercials to help get me started. Of course I had little idea what I was doing but I started getting magazines now and then around that time. I have been pretty consistent for the last 3 years with the longest off-time being a 6 week stint which took me months to bounce back from.

I had been interested in lifting before that, as my barber was a national competitor (and was his wife), and one of my friends dad was a lifter.

So I'd be good for a few months, then lose motivation, then go back to it and so on.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Aug 22, 2004)

ok thanks for the answere mudge =D and good luck with your training!


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 22, 2004)

225: 24 yo, 190lbs.

no laughing!


----------



## Mudge (Aug 22, 2004)

If you can bench your own weight you are at least doing ok, dont see why anyone would laugh. If you are relatively new to working out, it will just take time.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 22, 2004)

oh, i know... just kidding around.  I'm very happy with my progress.  I am pretty new.. little over a year.


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 22, 2004)

You big guys must have it hard, even before I got serious about lifting I could bench my bodyweight.  That was with little lifting just about what mudge sayed, on and off.

I guess becasue my height my numbers look more impressive then they should be compared to a bigger guy. (5'5", 155lbs, bench 260)


----------



## Mudge (Aug 22, 2004)

Two things come into play, height adds weight quickly, and a person with more reach has to push the bar further so its a double whammy.

Somewhere around 1.6x my bodyweight is the best I've ever done.


----------



## busyLivin (Aug 22, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> You big guys must have it hard




Definitely! I had no natural strength when i began.  I couldn't get 120 up a little over a year ago.


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 22, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Somewhere around 1.6x my bodyweight is the best I've ever done.




Dang thats tough, thats basicly what im at now.  I always considered 2x my bw a goal.  Arent you cutting and dropping weight now?  Shouldnt this ratio be increasing or did you seem a substantial decrease in strengh?


----------



## BoneCrusher (Aug 22, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> You big guys must have it hard, even before I got serious about lifting I could bench my bodyweight. That was with little lifting just about what mudge sayed, on and off.
> 
> I guess becasue my height my numbers look more impressive then they should be compared to a bigger guy. (5'5", 155lbs, bench 260)


It takes a lot of work to get the numbers to go up as far as lifting goes; however, for the big guys that train in some form of boxing or martial arts the gains are very quickly noiticed.  I am by no means huge but at 6' and a solid 215 am still a big guy.  I observed greater speed, less energy to deliver greater striking power, and more intense energy bursts that could be sustained longer.

Without a doubt lifting put me there.


----------



## PurpleHulkBlood (Aug 22, 2004)

5'5" 160 with a 200lb bench after 8 months of serious training.  I just started increasing my bench after reading the thread on the correct way to bench.


----------



## Autarch (Aug 22, 2004)

"
  I guess becasue my height my numbers look more impressive then they should be compared to a bigger guy. (5'5", 155lbs, bench 260)"

 It's easier for guys with less height to bench more, especially if they are wide.  Taller means longer arms and a greater fight with gravity for the distance of a single repetition.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 22, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> Dang thats tough, thats basicly what im at now.  I always considered 2x my bw a goal.  Arent you cutting and dropping weight now?  Shouldnt this ratio be increasing or did you seem a substantial decrease in strengh?



I have been happy to hold onto as much strength as I have, and having lost 23 pounds (now back up 3 pounds) from 268 my ratio would not change all that dramatically. So having lost about 10 pounds off my bench being 2.5% loss in bench strength and almost 10% bodyweight loss through dieting, I dont know if you want to call that significant or not. Thats part of the dieting game, and I went from over 5k calories to an eventual 2500ish. So like I said, I've been very pleased to not have lost more.

Right now I think I could flat bench 385 at best, I went from a low of 245 to todays 248.

385/248 = 1.55
385/245 = 1.57 which is more inline with my good numbers.

Strength is coming back up in some areas, others down.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 22, 2004)

It makes me mad that i dont go up at fast as some of the shorter guys
I mean, my friend leonard had like the exact same body as me, except he was about 5 inches shorter...
So he looked more muscular and still weighted 35 pounds less but he could bench more than me
even though i know i had as much muscle as him
So basically when he was doing 110% i was doing 85% of bodyweight
that much just from being shorter


----------



## Ahsan (Aug 23, 2004)

Autarch said:
			
		

> So I know this is kind of sad but I am 6'3" and 158 lbs and I can only bench 80lbs.
> 
> Thing is though is I am an extreme ectomorph. I am tall and very skinny with thin bones and a fairly thin frame but with very long arms and legs. My arms are actually quite strong (oddly I can armwrestle guys who are a lot bigger than me and win) but I just have so far that I have to move the bar when I bench that I can't do that much weight. My brother is the same way.
> 
> My goal is to bench 150lbs. That isn't unreasonable, I think. As is I have high hopes and I am trying to establish a routine with dedication...



Well u dont ve 2 b upset i was in worst condition two months back weighing only 130 pounds for my 6'0" frame and can only bench 60 lbs but in only 2 months i ve gone from 130 to 168 i know still itz not enough for my 6' frame but it iz much better and i can bench 130 with only 2months of weight training. i know that itz not that much but i m quite happy with my progress. i m gaining size rapidly.


----------



## PurpleHulkBlood (Aug 23, 2004)

How tall are the great benchers, I was always under the impression that the were over 6 foot.  Or better yet, what is the heaviest weight lifted by someone short.


----------



## timt (Aug 23, 2004)

5-11
275lbs


----------



## Mudge (Aug 23, 2004)

PurpleHulkBlood said:
			
		

> How tall are the great benchers, I was always under the impression that the were over 6 foot.  Or better yet, what is the heaviest weight lifted by someone short.



Lifted in what way? Ed Coan is a little guy. Rychlek has the official 965 at the moment and he isn't 6 foot. If you think the greatest benchers were all 6'5" or something I think you watched the Incredible Hulk a few too many times


----------



## PurpleHulkBlood (Aug 23, 2004)

I remember reading somewhere that they were taller, I stand corrected.  Gives me something to look up to, being a shorted guy myself.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 23, 2004)

Work is a function of weight moved over a distance, the less the distance to move the easier you have it made.


----------



## Ahsan (Aug 24, 2004)

mudge ! u r absolutely right. the smaller the distance to lift weight the easier it iz.shorter guyz obviously 've greater advantage as compared to taller guyz. I know it very well cuz m 6' tall and weigh 168 lbs. and my partner only weighs 141 lbs and stand 5'8", he can bench more than me. even he looks bigger than me. though v started workin' out 2gether


----------



## Mudge (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, 15 pounds on a shorter guy may be 25 on a taller guy. Thats just life.


----------



## JoeR. (Aug 24, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> mudge ! u r absolutely right. the smaller the distance to lift weight the easier it iz.shorter guyz obviously 've greater advantage as compared to taller guyz. I know it very well cuz m 6' tall and weigh 168 lbs. and my partner only weighs 141 lbs and stand 5'8", he can bench more than me. even he looks bigger than me. though v started workin' out 2gether




He could just be more muscular and stronger than you also....


----------



## Alaric (Aug 24, 2004)

I just came off of a cut the last time I maxed out, and I weighed in at 165ish and could only bench 185.  Before my cut, I was at 178 and benching 235.  Best ratio I ever had was probably benching 235 at a weight of 170.


----------



## Ahsan (Aug 25, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Yeah, 15 pounds on a shorter guy may be 25 on a taller guy. Thats just life.


Exactly! mudge for e.g my partner when lifts 135 lbs he can do 7-8 reps on itz own, but i can only make out 4-5 reps hardly. Height makes a lot differnence


----------



## Ahsan (Aug 25, 2004)

JoeR. said:
			
		

> He could just be more muscular and stronger than you also....


. No man absolutely not he iz not that muscular and ripped. instead of muscular he iz flabby.


----------



## Ahsan (Aug 25, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Yeah, 15 pounds on a shorter guy may be 25 on a taller guy. Thats just life.


Exactly mudge when my partner lifts 135 on bench he can do 7-8 reps . but i can only do 4-5 reps. Though i m stronger than him in back I can lift a lot more on back than him and even in shoulder and legs.


----------



## cmason2004 (Aug 25, 2004)

19yo, 170lbs, about 190, after 3 months of consistant workouts. Just glad to be able to throw up my body weight


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Sep 9, 2004)

yepp that sounds good


----------



## Jay334 (Sep 10, 2004)

6'1
150lbs
180 bench

Don't think its too bad considering my body wieght   Bulk me up to 200 pounds and then we'll see.


----------



## Uzi9 (Sep 10, 2004)

6 foot 190lbs 21 years old 265lbs bench for 1 rep max


----------



## onlyareverie (Sep 10, 2004)

5 foot 8 inches
158 lbs
17 y/o
put up 205 for 3 reps... going to try 215 next week


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 10, 2004)

*my bench = weak*

man, my bench is weak Im 6'4 185, my last bench was 145...even though ive only been workin out for about 4-5 weeks and that is an improvement from when i began, that is still sad...but im gonna keep workin at it!


----------



## Mudge (Sep 10, 2004)

Improvement is what counts


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Saturday Fever said:
			
		

> Raw: 290ish
> Gear: 375


At least you admit it Saturday....  Most gearheads would just say 375 natural 

But if you can come across looking that much better,  I guess why not.  But it still seems like cheating to us naturals


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

I'm still peaking around 290 as my 1RM., but have only seem to be getting 1 day a week in on benching.   I'm 6'1 230lbs


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Sep 10, 2004)

I think "gear" indicates powerlifting gear, like a bench press shirt.


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Must be one hell of a shirt to go from 290 to 375  
Where can I get one of those shirts?


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 3, 2004)

yea cool stuff


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2004)

Geezes Christ...who is that in your avatar GIZmo?   He's got to be photoshoped..
His head is so small in proportion to his body


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2004)

Duncans Donuts said:
			
		

> I think "gear" indicates powerlifting gear, like a bench press shirt.



Yes, he is using single poly last I recall.


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2004)

I like the spring on the chest idea myself


----------



## solid10 (Oct 3, 2004)

Currently stuck at 265 for now.


----------



## snoops (Oct 3, 2004)

160 pounds 
295 bench
I play football though so how much I bench doesnt really matter


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2004)

Yeah it does, the more you bench the easier it is to push everyone off your ass in a dog pile   



			
				snoops said:
			
		

> I play football though so how much I bench doesnt really matter


----------



## michael74737 (Oct 3, 2004)

125lbs


----------



## racoon02 (Oct 3, 2004)

the bar


----------



## pumpthatiron (Oct 3, 2004)

I don't like doing barbell bench so i seldom do them.  I max out tho and i'm kinda stuck at 160 for like a month now... is it because i'm not doing barbell and should start doing it?


----------



## SRC (Oct 3, 2004)

weight 225
bench 315

hey pumthatiron - bro I love the shot of Chris Childs popping Kobe, that was awesome, KNICKS baby!


----------



## SRC (Oct 3, 2004)

My bad, weight 205, bench 315, lost some fat!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 3, 2004)

pumpthatiron said:
			
		

> is it because i'm not doing barbell and should start doing it?



It could be many things, that is probably one of them. Since form is so important for getting GOOD results in a lift, it would be advised to do that lift often.


----------



## Randy (Oct 3, 2004)

What is your 1rm now on bench Mudge?


----------



## mr_natural_71 (Oct 4, 2004)

SRC said:
			
		

> My bad, weight 205, bench 315, lost some fat!



aheim ..... you want to post some pics to back the statement ... "lost some fat!" ??  

-Natural

pm me bro ......   or better yet ...... I'll call you at the digits you last gave me around 3:30 today ....


----------



## goodwinm2005 (Oct 4, 2004)

i'm 14, weigh around 143 lbs (about 65kg), and can bench press 176 lbs (around 80kg) for 3 ssets of 3 reps. I have never tried the barbell bench press, I use a different bench press. 

 Goals

 Bench Press:  200 lbs
 Leg Press :  580 lbs (currently 530 lbs)


----------



## timt (Oct 4, 2004)

did 300 fir the first time a week ago.


----------



## Hulkk500 (Oct 4, 2004)

goodwinm2005 said:
			
		

> i'm 14, weigh around 143 lbs (about 65kg), and can bench press 176 lbs (around 80kg) for 3 ssets of 3 reps. I have never tried the barbell bench press, I use a different bench press.
> 
> Goals
> 
> ...


hey bro, is that you flexing?  If it is, It looks a little touched up.  Especially seeing you say you can only bench 175lbs.


----------



## Hulkk500 (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm going to get a lot of shit for this......

19  290lbs  6'0"  515lb bench raw


----------



## goodwinm2005 (Oct 4, 2004)

yes dats me flexing. touched up, how do u mean?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> What is your 1rm now on bench Mudge?



405 so far.


----------



## goodwinm2005 (Oct 4, 2004)

very good m8, hopefully i can get that one day


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2004)

Keep up the good work Mudge, you're looking great!



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> 405 so far.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

I am 121 pounds 5'6 
My 1 rep max bench is 95!       

Goal is 120

trying for 100 next chest workout!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 4, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am 121 pounds 5'6
> My 1 rep max bench is 95!
> 
> Goal is 120
> ...


GO CYNDI !!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2004)

<just teasin Sapphire> 
Your doing great too!


			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am 121 pounds 5'6
> 
> My 1 rep max bench is 95!
> 
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> GO CYNDI !!!!!!


   Gary!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> <just teasin Sapphire>
> Your doing great too!



  Randy!!

(just teasing back!)

Thanks Hun.  I am trying...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 4, 2004)

Hulkk500 said:
			
		

> hey bro, is that you flexing?  If it is, It looks a little touched up.  Especially seeing you say you can only bench 175lbs.



Lightweight frame, good angle to shoot the arm from, I'd believe it.


----------



## Randy (Oct 4, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Lightweight frame, good angle to shoot the arm from, I'd believe it.


Yep when you see the shot here you can see he has a lightweight frame and extremely lean.   At his age, he looks great though, and excellent abs.  He is still young, but definately on the right track for being a great bodybuilder someday.  But Mudge is right, when you see the picture here, and you see a closeup of his arm at the right angle it makes one look much larger.   Again, not to say he doesn't have a good physique.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 4, 2004)

Yep, my arms look big if I do that   There are a few tricks to make yourself look better, you figure them out as you take more pix.


----------



## milliman (Oct 4, 2004)

47 yrs old, currently 6'3" 198lbs   max = 255

I am going to try the Shawn Phillips routine where he says you 
can increase bench by 50 lbs in 50 days.

anyone try this yet ?

I always did my worksets in the 10-12 range, but he goes real heavy
under this routine. 2 and 3 reps and some negatives with a spotter.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 4, 2004)

Yes, if you want power, then dont fiddle around with this 10-12 rep balogna.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 4, 2004)

Many have tried the MM2k bench program, it's been around for years.  Some have had success, many like myself overtrained on this program.  Too many reps to failure IMO.  If you currently do 10-12 reps for bench, just start cycling your workouts to include lower reps.  For a couple of weeks do 6-8 reps, the next few weeks 4-6, then a couple of weeks of 1-3 reps.  Then try a max single.  Your max will go up.


----------



## milliman (Oct 4, 2004)

Thanks Mudge and Devil, I appreciate all of the experience
of the old (? ? ?) and wise veterans here.

Onward to new and higher limits.


----------



## clemson357 (Oct 4, 2004)

22 yrs. old, 175 lbs., 280 bench

that was really pushing it. If it was one gram more I couldn't have done it. Luckily the guy that was spotting me is crazy, he wasn't going to touch the bar unless it fell back on my chest. Some guys will grab it off you if you don't throw it up really quick.

Edit:  and I'm 5'11''


----------



## Danman (Oct 4, 2004)

26yo, 190lbs, 350 max as of Saturday.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 4, 2004)

5'6" 190. 3 rep max pre rotator cuff injury 2 1/2 years ago 205. 3 rep max post injury in 2004:185.

And guess what? I've got a bigger chest than all the guys in my gym benching 315.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2004)

Randy etc, here is a clip from last night, not as great as 2 weeks ago sadly.
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=775146&postcount=855


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 5, 2004)

"Geezes Christ...who is that in your avatar GIZmo?  He's got to be photoshoped..
His head is so small in proportion to his body "

yep he is photoshoped


----------



## Randy (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks Gizmo....that explains it   

Looks like a shrunken head


----------



## Randy (Oct 5, 2004)

Mudge,

The link is dead...



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> I forgot my logbook tonight, better than last week, but not as good as 2 weeks ago.
> 
> Just under 2 megs
> 405 bench slow lockout


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2004)

Are you right clicking? Its working for me.


----------



## milliman (Oct 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Mudge,
> 
> The link is dead...


Nice benching dude ! ! !


The link is working for me too.


----------



## dodgethis (Oct 5, 2004)

I haven't maxed in a while but last time I hit 245lbs 3 times totally clean. I am 19 and about 5'9" and weigh in at 158lbs. I bet I can hit 265 but I am not maxing anytime soon. I don't see any purpose in it.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Randy etc, here is a clip from last night, not as great as 2 weeks ago sadly.
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=775146&postcount=855


nice, mudge!
I am still stuck @ 315...too many layoffs...


----------



## Mudge (Oct 5, 2004)

dodgethis said:
			
		

> I bet I can hit 265 but I am not maxing anytime soon. I don't see any purpose in it.



Tripples are good for strength, but so are singles


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 6, 2004)

hey Mudge you look like Jay Cutler


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2004)

Damn mudge nice benchin!  You monster lol


----------



## Randy (Oct 6, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> nice, mudge!
> I am still stuck @ 315...too many layoffs...


Wimp!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Damn mudge nice benchin!  You monster lol


hey what about ME???  Aren't I a monster???


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 6, 2004)

You're a monster Sapphire.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> hey what about ME??? Aren't I a monster???


You are a MONSTER !!!!!!!!  Just a different kind of monster though


----------



## Randy (Oct 6, 2004)

Yeah, a monster with a nice butt


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 6, 2004)

Soon I will be benching 120!!!


----------



## Julz (Oct 6, 2004)

6'2", 260 lbs, current bench is 350 raw, but I am rehabbing a rotator injury so I do more DB work than anything else. I try to rep with 120's since that's all we have. Really good numbers being posted here by all y'all


----------



## Randy (Oct 6, 2004)

Nice Sapphire....  You will hit 120 before you know it


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> hey what about ME???  Aren't I a monster???


No way good lookin' you the beauty out of the group.  

Good work with the benchin though, 120 will be there in no time!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

I hope so... I try so hard.  It gets frustrating.  I am doing power week and benching again on Saturday.  I am gonna force myself to do 1 rep at 100, with a spotter (of course)  120 seems so hard to me and GP gets mad at me when I get down about it, he doesn't think I should worry about the number as much as the fact that I am going to failure.  It's actually a little embarassing at the gym, I swear I have NEVER seen another woman do a bench press EVER.  All these big muscular guys (like YOU) slapping on 250 pounds and then there's me.... putting 2 25 pound plates on the bar.     Although I will say ALL the guys there are sooo nice, they do not make fun of me at all, they actually compliment my efforts (sometimes)  But I still feel embarassed.  

Oh and thanks for the compliment and encouragement!!!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2004)

I've seen women bench, heck I've seen a woman do board presses.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

I wish there were other women at my gym who benched.. the weight I do, ya know, LIGHT.....   I don't even know what a board press is.    

I KNOW other women bench.... I just don't work out when they do, I guess.


----------



## Saturday Fever (Oct 7, 2004)

The first time I stepped into a gym I could barely do 25s on each side. I was getting all embarrassed and shit, the same as you. Then my brother gave me some sage advice.

"You're not here for them, and they're not watching you. They're as unsure of what they're lifting as you are of what you're lifting. Now lift."


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2004)

I see guys benching 25s all the time, and leg pressing 3 plates, hack squatting singles! A lot of the guys in the gym are either really skinny and short, dont train hard, or BOTH. There are a few that are larger and train hard, but many of them are just there going through the motions and like said, I see plenty of guys benching 95.

There was a short gal in there the other day benching 115 for reps, she was probably about 5'2" and pretty rail thin with a little muscle. The person I train with some days of the week (bench spotting and such) leg presses into the 500s, and then like I said there are guys in there walking around with ILS (imaginary lat syndrome) who are doing friggin 3 plates (leg press).

You are in the gym for yourself, nobody else.


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah Sapphy..

We all were beginners at one time.   I think most guys could say that when they started out that the 130 pounds that many use as a warm up where tough.   I could barely do 10 of them when I started.  I was never much into benching.  It was funny! (well maybe not) When I used to go to the gym there was a couple steroid women that could out bench me hands down.  I would admit it was a little intimidating .  I think they were doing like 200 or so at the time.  But you could clearly see they were on steroids.  I still was self conscious when I put on my little plates , I would look around first  .  Then I just started  doing like 4-5 sets and adding weight each time.  After about a year I was doing like 225 I think.  Then my goal was 250.  I was like you.  I never thought I would hit that mark.  But I just kept working my routine for mass and adding weight each time and pushing myself to do that extra rep or two with a spotter.. And now I am doing 250 about 8 times .  I did 290 yesterday for my 1RM .   Shooting for the 300 mark... very hard goal to achieve.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

I hear ya.. I do.  It just seems progress is so slow.  But I am getting stronger, definitely I can do 80-85 for 8-10, 90 for 4.  BUT if I go to 95, I am struggling to do ONE!!   

Ya know what I hate, guys with big puffed out chest and skinny chicken legs...      Their legs are skinnier than mine and  I think mine are too small!!!  I am 121 pounds!!!  What are they thinking???    

My legs are strong.. I squatted ATF 140 yesterday 6 reps, that made me happy at least !!


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2004)

So now your making fun of my chicken legs 

And where did my dawgs go?  
Well at least your butt is still there


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 7, 2004)

NO!! Randy I would never make fun of you!! You are a sweetie!!


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2004)

Ahhhhhh thank you Saphy...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've been called many things, but I think I like yours the best .


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Oct 7, 2004)

oh my god you are all amazing i am 16 and can only lift 40kg for as many reps as you want 45kg for 3 or 4 reps and 50 for literally 1 so my maximum is 110 pounds ?isn't it?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I think most guys could say that when they started out that the 130 pounds that many use as a warm up where tough.



When I started 104 pounds dropped on my chest like I wasn't even trying, I couldn't even budge it I had to dump it all. Then again, I was 11 years old


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2004)

Ahhhh come on now Mudge, you can admit you were lifting 300lbs at 10 reps while @ age 11.    (Don't be modest!).


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2004)

Here is Mudge after a small adverse reaction to the hormone treatment @ age 12.


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2004)

Just kidding Mudge.. 
We all respect you here my friend.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2004)

I shaved all that off man, years ago!


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2004)




----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 7, 2004)

5'10'' 185 lbs. 1RM is 295. I was about to go hit the gym for a chest workout until I saw Mudge's video so i think ill go cry in the corner. J/K man, your a beast


----------



## Randy (Oct 7, 2004)

Yeah I think I can almost match him on the dumbbell tricep pullovers...
I'm doing 90 15 reps really easy, but ran out of bar for dumbell weights .  I'm sure I could do 130 for 8-10 reps at a gym, but I won't say till I do it.    Now for all the other stuff, hell I can't come close to Mudge..  He's got me 100 on the bench and won't talk about the rest


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 7, 2004)

some people are just naturally great at bench press

Theres a 15 yr old sophmore in my highschool
He is natural btw
He benches 350 @ bw of 215

its amazing


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 7, 2004)

wow mudge, just watched a few clips, nice


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 7, 2004)

I want to hit 145 this next week.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 7, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> wow mudge, just watched a few clips, nice


clips?


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm an idiot, sorry.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey mudge how did Randy get that picture?  I thought you had an exclusive with the animal planet...  

Saphy don't worry what others think.  I see girls in my gym all the time but none of them do anything, I've seen 2 girls actually bench press and squat in my gym.  I give them tons of respect and I comment on them all the time....sure I'm trying for their numbers  but thats besides the point.  Just go in there and rip those weights up before you know it your gonna fly past 120 and set a new goal.  I got faith in ya.

Hell I remember when I started I couldn't even do the damn bar.  For the longest I had to do dumbells b/c the OLY bar was to much for me.  Once I got to BB Benching I added some weight then I screwed my left cuff up and it was all down hill from there. Slow recovery and light lifting for me after a month off.  Its only now that I feel comfortable with benching again thanks to mudge and have beaten my last record of 135 LMAO.  I got 165x4 about a month ago but havn't done it again.  I hope to do it monday and see if I improve any.  Ultimate goal is to match some of you genetic freaks lol.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey mudge how did Randy get that picture?  I thought you had an exclusive with the animal planet...



Well you see... I sorta did this, video in college... but I dont really want to talk about it.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 7, 2004)

Oh yeah, I've also seen some girls doing 2.5s plus the bar, so not everyone in there is 'strong'


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Well you see... I sorta did this, video in college... but I dont really want to talk about it.


LMAO


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2004)

Hey did anyone read about the cop from saddle brook new jersey that broke the record for his weight class?  He put up 615 and weights in at 165.  He is lookin to put up 650 in the ohio event one of these weekends coming up to defend his title.


----------



## lil big man (Oct 8, 2004)

5'7", 175lbs. bench press 295lbs.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2004)

*Strong arm of the law*

Wednesday, October 6, 2004

By TOM TRONCONE
STAFF WRITER

SADDLE BROOK - Note to criminals: He might weigh only 165 pounds, but trying to overpower township Police Officer Joseph Mazza is probably not a wise move.

On the weekend, Mazza, 38, set the bench-press world record in his weight class, raising an amazing 608 pounds.

But the father of three wasn't finished.

Minutes later he raised the weightlifting bar even higher, pushing 615 pounds into the air and his name into the powerlifting record books.

"It's awesome," Mazza said Tuesday. "It's something that I've been working hard for for a long, long time."

Mazza, a Verona High School graduate, began lifting weights seriously while studying at Kutztown University in Pennsylvania. His competitive weightlifting career began about 16 years ago, soon after he joined the Essex County Sheriff's Department, when he competed for the department in police and fire bench-press meets.

The record-setting lifts came on Saturday during an officially sanctioned International Powerlifting Association meet in Pennsylvania.

Mazza lifted 580 on his first try and 600 on his second. He bested the record of German Markus Schick with his third attempt and blew past it on his fourth lift.

For winning the meet, Mazza received a sword.

"To be the all-time highest ever in my weight class is an honor," said Mazza. "I've been getting calls from powerlifting magazines, and I think I am going to be on the cover of Powerlifting USA."

Mazza, sponsored by Verona supplements firm MHP, will go head-to-head with Schick in March at the Arnold Classic in Ohio.

His goal? Pushing past the 650-pound mark.

"I'll put the number so far out of reach that he'll stop coming," Mazza said.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2004)

Thats the article about the guy from NJ who set the record bench in his weight class.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Oct 8, 2004)

How the hellck do you guys bench so frackin much weight!  I envy you all.
Im almost 17 weigh 167 and bench 185ish which is pathetic!  But, I can sqaut 430 which is ok.  Really how can I gain strength?  I have no problem gaining size but strength is hard for me. help!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 8, 2004)

sweatshopchamp said:
			
		

> How the hellck do you guys bench so frackin much weight!  I envy you all.
> Im almost 17 weigh 167 and bench 185ish which is pathetic!  But, I can sqaut 430 which is ok.  Really how can I gain strength?  I have no problem gaining size but strength is hard for me. help!



this confuses me a bit, you said you have no problem gaining size, yet you are 167?


----------



## firestorm (Oct 8, 2004)

My all time best was 495 fror 3  (never did singles);  Yes I was on steroids during that time and lots of them.  
My CURRENT bench with no steroids in me since 1989 is 295 for 3 (last set) following 3 sets of 6-8 with 275.  This is after a summer lax in training. I've only been hitting it hard again for 4 weeks.


----------



## Randy (Oct 8, 2004)

My best was 600 lbs 3 reps using HPW.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 8, 2004)

Did I say 295?  Umm I meant to say 605 for 3.  hahaha  Randy    J/k


----------



## Randy (Oct 8, 2004)




----------



## firestorm (Oct 8, 2004)

Thought you'd get a kick outta that one.  Did you really get 600 x 3???


----------



## LAM (Oct 8, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> this confuses me a bit, you said you have no problem gaining size, yet you are 167?



maybe he is 5'2"...lol


----------



## Randy (Oct 8, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> Did you really get 600 x 3???


Yeah, using HPW (Hollywood Prop Weights)


----------



## Randy (Oct 8, 2004)

So whatchu up to FS.....I just got done watching the Presidents second debate.
Missed the first part of it.


----------



## firestorm (Oct 8, 2004)

I'm at work Randy. lucky me.  Friday night at work. Such is life.  Otherwise, everything is great. and You?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> So whatchu up to FS.....I just got done watching the Presidents second debate.
> Missed the first part of it.


how did Bush do this time?


----------



## spiderman83 (Oct 9, 2004)

im 6'1 250 and i bench 495


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 9, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> maybe he is 5'2"...lol



 prolly


----------



## fizox (Oct 9, 2004)

im 5'11, 190ibs...275 for 2, haven't tried going heavier yet.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Oct 10, 2004)

What could you all lift when you first started i have been doing it 2 weeks now and am at 45kg

What about everyone else?

Chris


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 10, 2004)

short, 15years, 55kg-60kg


----------



## theape08 (Oct 10, 2004)

I bench press 320lbs at a bodyweight of 164 and a height of 5 foot 5 inches


----------



## Randy (Oct 10, 2004)

SON....
JUST SAY NO TO 
STEROIDS!!!


----------



## Monsters Inc (Oct 11, 2004)

hey...im 19, 5'10, weigh 190 and benchin about 345


----------



## firestorm (Oct 11, 2004)

Welcome to IM.com Monster


----------



## blackp989 (Oct 11, 2004)

M/21
W-192
Bp-400lbs 1 rep max


----------



## theape08 (Oct 11, 2004)

i found that doing Westside Barbell style lifting and HST on alternating 6 weeks works best for me.  believe me i've experimented with every program i have seen and none of them work as well as Westside and HST


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 12, 2004)

Guess what!!  I did 100 pounds on Sunday!      

120 here I come!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Guess what!!  I did 100 pounds on Sunday!
> 
> 120 here I come!!


    

Keep them numbers growing saphy!


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 12, 2004)

well done sapphire!


----------



## dschneid (Oct 13, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> do anyone here know what 1kg is? kilo grams....... 33lb's same as 15kg


1 kg = 2.2 lbs

I benchpress 286lbs

(And I do six reps with dumbels weighing 107 pounds each for shoulder presses.
Think that's pretty ok  )


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 13, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I've seen women bench, heck I've seen a woman do board presses.


 the women at my gym do power cleans and deadlfts


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Guess what!! I did 100 pounds on Sunday!
> 
> 120 here I come!!


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 16, 2004)

hehe thats cool


----------



## Randy (Oct 16, 2004)

I thought Sapphire might like that one, but I guess she missed it .


----------



## Souljati (Oct 16, 2004)

*pressin*

age:20
 6'2- 
180lbs
max bench ever 225, i think someone slipped roids in my gaterade that day
usual 185-205


----------



## Randy (Oct 16, 2004)

Great job Souljati, and welcome to Iron Magazine.


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 18, 2004)

I hit 150 today!!!   woohoooooooo


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

150!!  You bitch!!!     

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 18, 2004)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> the women at my gym do power cleans and deadlfts


I do DEAdLIFTS....


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 18, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I do DEAdLIFTS....


You tell em saphy...she keeps up with all the guys!  Just looks a hell of alot better doing it


----------



## Randy (Oct 18, 2004)

Dayem JLB....You're catchin up to me now  





			
				JLB001 said:
			
		

> I hit 150 today!!! woohoooooooo


----------



## JRcrush (Oct 19, 2004)

19 5'9 230lbs 405 2 reps


----------



## JLB001 (Oct 19, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Dayem JLB....You're catchin up to me now


I'm working on it!!  Gotta catch up to Craig's.  LOL


----------



## Randy (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been disappointed in myself lately... Between my class and now the last couple days of rainy weather, I have been neglecting my workouts    I need to jump back on the ball and get to it again.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2004)

JLB001 said:
			
		

> I hit 150 today!!!   woohoooooooo


hey! Congrats! Keep pushing!


----------



## bench (Oct 20, 2004)

just 2 plates eather side


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 21, 2004)

thats good


----------



## blackp989 (Oct 22, 2004)

*M/21*

M/21
W-192
Bp-400lbs 1 rep max

beat that bitches!!!!

only problem is i notice my shoulder is giving me pain


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 22, 2004)

well thats not so good if your having shoulder problems


----------



## timt (Oct 22, 2004)

25lbs


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

blackp989 said:
			
		

> M/21
> W-192
> Bp-400lbs 1 rep max
> 
> ...


Sorry, but your girl friend doesn't count. I'm affraid you are disqualified <bitch>


----------



## ilmartelo (Oct 22, 2004)

22 y/o,  
height: 5'6'', 
weight: 145lbs, 
225lb  max rep bench


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 22, 2004)

I am training for about three to four months. I can bench atleast equal to my bodyweight. 
BW:155
Bench: 155


----------



## Randy (Oct 22, 2004)

Good Job Ahsan...

They say if you can bench your weight you are strong.
Keep it up


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 23, 2004)

Thx anyway, But i am bit disappointed as well cuz I cant touch the bar to my nipples. Whenever I try to do this  my shoulder suddenly fells down. Can anyone solve this problem.


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2004)

Not sure Ahsan, never heard of this problem. One thing I know is your not supposed to bounce the bar off your chest.., but the fact that your shoulder collapses when you touch the bar against it is a new one to me... Maybe some of the others here can help you on that one. 

Also be careful when lifting bar behind your neck.. Many say you can cause problems with your rotator cuff... If you do them, don't go all the way down. Never was a problem for me, but that is what the experts say here.  Well won't be a problem to you now, but as you start to lift heavy it can.  It is best to keep the right habits now.


----------



## wilson502 (Oct 23, 2004)

not a whole lot


----------



## luke69duke69 (Oct 23, 2004)

I haven't done a 1rep max but i did hit 245 for three reps about three weeks ago.  i was around 190 then.  I'm also 6'1" and my arms have about a 6'4" wingspan, so yeah, i'm long armed.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 23, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> Thx anyway, But i am bit disappointed as well cuz I cant touch the bar to my nipples. Whenever I try to do this  my shoulder suddenly fells down. Can anyone solve this problem.


How do you bench?  Whats your form like?  Try the link in Mudge's sig about proper benching, that has helped many.  If you are flaring your arms out it puts unwanted stress on the shoulders and you may not be able to handle the weight.  There are a ton of things I could question ya on but its easier if you just describe your typical bench day and read that article heh.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 23, 2004)

Well! wheres that mudge's link huh ?? I cant find it any where.


----------



## crmcdann (Oct 23, 2004)

Last week I did 145 at 6 reps. I wanna try 155 next week
5'7" 123-125lbs (skinny little feller    )


----------



## Randy (Oct 23, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> Well! wheres that mudge's link huh ?? I cant find it any where.


 
Here is the Mudge Link


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 23, 2004)

thx randy


----------



## Randy (Oct 24, 2004)

Don't mention it.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 24, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> If you are flaring your arms out it puts unwanted stress on the shoulders and you may not be able to handle the weight.



The Metal Militia guys explain it like so: (read it several times it if doesn't make sense)

Benching Militia style is as follows; very important is your set up, and
getting that good arch going. After you are tucked in tight and snug take
the bar off the rack. Then descend in what the Militia call a "bodybuilding"
style bench press, elbows flared out to the sides. Go down as far as the
shirt will let you.

Then when you cannot go down that way any further, immediately bend the bar bringing your elbows in close to your sides. Descend and touch your middle to upper ab, pause the bar, and then on the press command exploded to the start position by floating your elbows back into a rolling lock out motion. Bang! You're locked out. When you get it right it's way cool.

- - - - -
This however is for a SHIRTED presser, and for someone who does not have dominant triceps it may not work very well. Since my triceps are the weak part of my bench I am about backwards of this. I bring my elbows in on the decent, and on the press upwards they will come out a bit if I need lockout assistance, and the bar does not go straight up and down for me on 1RMs but they will be pressed towards the rack itself. For me, who is shirtless and weaker in the triceps this is what gets the bar up and so far, major injury free. From talking to someone pressing in the 600s this is OK, but different bodytypes will press differently as well. I can't get major arch in my spine like a Jeff McVicar for instance, so his pressing progression and teaching may come out different.

So to get low on the chest, bring the elbows in on the decent and my decent is pretty slow. To get the lockout I press towards the rack which will bring the elbows out. I can try to make an overhead video of this, all I have for now is a cam on the floor view:
[url="http://www.bentoverrow.net/videos/405_Bench.wmv]Video[/url]


----------



## Cold Iron (Oct 24, 2004)

Tried the "proper benching technique" today for like the 10th time, but this time, I used it for the whole workout and didn't abandon it half way through.

Felt good. I has some kid keeping an eye on my form ans he said it was pretty good. Really felt a sweet pump in my chest, one of the best ever in fact. I also slid my hands out another half inch each way though on my grip.
Overall, I liked it but I could ony push about 85% of what I usually work with.


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 25, 2004)

Well! I found this article on the muscle and fitness's homepage. Maybe this can help you all.


Arm position determines muscle use on the bench press 
Where your elbows fall at the bottom of the bench press dramatically affects the stress placed on the muscles involved and also the joints. 
Story by: Timothy Fritz, CSCS 


Question: How far out should my elbows be when I do a barbell bench press?
Answer: Where your elbows fall at the bottom of the bench press dramatically affects the stress placed on the muscles involved and also the joints. Optimal elbow placement depends on your bench-press goals. 


MUSCLE MOVERS. The primary muscles involved in the bench press are the pectoralis major, triceps and anterior deltoid (front shoulder). The movements include elbow extension (straightening of your arm), shoulder horizontal adduction (bringing the arm from straight out to your side inward at shoulder level) and shoulder flexion (lifting your arm from down at your side upward).
A change in elbow position during the bench press shifts the shoulder movement from flexion to horizontal adduction and alters utilization of the three primary muscle groups.


ELBOWS OUT. With your elbows straight out to your sides, the movement at the shoulder is primarily horizontal adduction with minimal flexion. Pectoralis major involvement is at its highest, while anterior deltoid use is significantly decreased. Yet the farther your elbows are out to your sides, the greater the stress on the shoulder capsule.

ELBOWS IN. The closer you keep your elbows to your sides, the less pectoralis involvement. Shoulder movement shifts from horizontal adduction to flexion, boosting anterior deltoid stimulation. This also increases the triceps' range of motion and their subsequent involvement.

ELBOWS AT 45 DEGREES. Lowering the bar with the elbows out at 45 degrees from the body allows more strength production because the chest, delts and tri's all play a significant role. It also reduces stress on the shoulder, which is critical when heavy poundage is used. 
Tim Fritz, CSCS, is a freelance health and fitness writer in southeastern Florida. Contact him at tcfritz@hotmail.com

The Ins & Outs of Pressing
Determine the best bench-press elbow position to meet your goals. 

MUSCLE INVOLVEMENT
ELBOW POSITION PECTORALIS MAJOR TRICEPS ANTERIOR DELTOID BOTTOM LINE 
Elbows Out (90 Degrees) Major Significant Minimal Best for Pec Growth 
Elbows Middle (45 Degrees) Near Maximal Near Maximal Near Maximal Best for Strength 
Elbows in (0 Degrees) Minimal Maximal Maximal Best for Triceps Growth


----------



## ajtumiwa (Oct 25, 2004)

im 5'10" 190 lbs and can bench 325 once


----------



## Ahsan (Oct 25, 2004)

Thats good!


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 29, 2004)

well I have a quastion for you guys. 

Wich one of these three splits do you think are best?

Day 1 Pecs - Triceps.
Day 2 Quads - Hamstrings
Day 3 Delts - Calves
Day 4 Back - Biceps

or

Day 1 Pecs - Biceps.
Day 2 Quads - Hamstrings
Day 3 Delts - Calves
Day 4 Back - Triceps

or

Day 1 Pecs - Delts.
Day 2 Back
Day 3 Triceps - Biceps (super setting)
Day 4 Quads - Hamstrings


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2004)

Weight: 270, Height: 6'7, Reach (from finger tip to finger tip) 86 inches.  Flat BB Bench: 285.  Decline BB: Alot more.  

I wonder how much reach plays a factor in strength.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm 5 inches shorter with 1" less reach 

The shorter you move that bar, the more weight you will move. So yes, reach, and form play a role in numbers.


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> Day 1 Pecs - Delts.
> Day 2 Back
> Day 3 Triceps - Biceps (super setting)
> Day 4 Quads - Hamstrings



Where are the calves? Abs? That is pretty close to what I do, I also add in neck and forearms, and traps for me are on back day. I finish off my triceps on chest day, and I do very little delt work.


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Weight: 270, Height: 6'7, Reach (from finger tip to finger tip) 86 inches. Flat BB Bench: 285. Decline BB: Alot more.
> 
> I wonder how much reach plays a factor in strength.


I think someone with a shorter reach has more advantage on the bench.
They don't have the excess travel to push the bar.   Those with longer arms have more distance to push that bar   Just my thinking.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2004)

Yeah, but, Mudge your benching a hell of alot more.  I seem to hit plateaus like crazy.


----------



## pmech (Oct 29, 2004)

Mudge isnt normal


----------



## fmrazoroller (Oct 29, 2004)

*Max Bench*

Age: 16
Weight: 162
Height: 5' 7"
Max Bench: Around 235


----------



## Mudge (Oct 29, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Yeah, but, Mudge your benching a hell of alot more.  I seem to hit plateaus like crazy.



How long is crazy? Right now my numbers are down, although I also have unfortunately found a couple injuries recently also which sucks. My numbers dont move all that much these days, but I plan on them moving again in about 6 weeks


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 29, 2004)

I don't know man, it seems like I will hit a plateau for a month or so and then have a 5 LB increase... I just see everyone else moving faster than I do.  You seem to have alot of experience.  How long did it take you to get where your at now?


----------



## raab (Oct 29, 2004)

age  53
height   5' 11''
weight   230
bench press  350
close grip     315


----------



## Randy (Oct 29, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> Mudge isnt normal


Ya think?


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 30, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Where are the calves? Abs? That is pretty close to what I do, I also add in neck and forearms, and traps for me are on back day. I finish off my triceps on chest day, and I do very little delt work.


O sorry, i forgot the calves. I will do them at back day and Traps on Delt day.

Abs on Back too.

Day 1 Pecs - Delts - Traps
Day 2 Back - Calves - Abs
Day 3 Triceps - Biceps - (supersetting)  Forarms
Day 4 Quads - Hamstrings


----------



## Vince2005 (Oct 30, 2004)

*How much I can bench*

I can bench around 130-140.I am 17 years old 5'5" 114 pounds.I am not a shamed too everyone gotta start somewhere.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Oct 30, 2004)

> I am not a shamed too everyone gotta start somewhere.



Absofrigginlutely.


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

Vince2005 said:
			
		

> I can bench around 130-140.I am 17 years old 5'5" 114 pounds.I am not a shamed too everyone gotta start somewhere.


You must be ashamed or you wouldn't have said "I am not ashamed."     <j/k>


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 30, 2004)

vince said:
			
		

> I can bench around 130-140.I am 17 years old 5'5" 114 pounds.I am not a shamed too everyone gotta start somewhere.


The everage "Man" out there can only hit his own body wieght ... I watch some guys come in to the gym and act all buff.  Hit the bench and cannot even get up their own body weight ... with poor form and a bunch of grunting like their actually throwing up some steal thrown in the mix.  You are doing good Vince, with a great 'tude ta boot .  Just keep on lifting.  I gained a huge amount of progress from 17 to 18.


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 30, 2004)

Scratch that, my new 1 RM max is 280.  Gotta love going down...


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

Yeah Vince.... Just to set the record straight I was kidding ya...
They actually say that if you can bench your weight, as an average man you are strong.
Anything above that is just that much better..  Like BC said.


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

My one rep max is 300   

I'll tell you though,  that weight sure feels heavy as hell.   I weight about 225.


----------



## Vince2005 (Oct 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah Vince.... Just to set the record straight I was kidding ya...
> They actually say that if you can bench your weight, as an average man you are strong.
> Anything above that is just that much better.. Like BC said.


I know you were joking.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Oct 30, 2004)

Vince, at your current weight your lifts look fine... especially your squat.  Eat big, lift big, and you WILL get big.  Just realize it isn't going to happen over night.  At 17, you have many years to grow and develop.  Don't be in a hurry grasshopper .


----------



## Randy (Oct 30, 2004)

Until then, just focus on painting the fence (paint on - paint off) Vincent


----------



## Mudge (Oct 30, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I just see everyone else moving faster than I do.  You seem to have alot of experience.  How long did it take you to get where your at now?



Everyone moves fast for a little while (6 months or so), after awhile things slow down. I've been training off and on for 17 years, but really only count the last 3 as religious because of having no extended breaks (other than one 6 week break unfortunately outside of my control for the most part). Previous to that I might train well for a few months at a time, then fall out of the loop.


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2004)

Yeah, happens to us all for the most part Mudge. But us dedicated bodybuilders try not to drop off more than a few weeks at a time. I hate going more than 2 weeks cause then I feel all my hard work and dedication go down the toilet quickly after that. It is amazing how much strength you start losing after like a month and more... Your hard body starts to go soft quickly when you months start counting down with no working out.

But fortunately if you don't take to long of break, you get it back pretty quickly.


----------



## Randy (Oct 31, 2004)

Damn Mudge you are a night owl  You're up as late as I am. What are you doing? Did you get back from a halloween party or something    I just got back from girlfriends house..  watched Anacondas tonight on sci-fi channel .


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Oct 31, 2004)

So, again, wich one of these three splits do you think look best? 
(Now I have the forarms, traps and calves in the third split)

Day 1 Pecs - Triceps.
Day 2 Quads - Hamstrings
Day 3 Delts - Traps - Calves
Day 4 Back - Biceps - Abs - and some forearms

or

Day 1 Pecs - Biceps.
Day 2 Quads - Hamstrings
Day 3 Delts - Traps - Calves
Day 4 Back - Triceps - Abs - and some forearms

or

Day 1 Pecs - Delts - Traps
Day 2 Back - Calves - Abs
Day 3 Triceps - Biceps(supersetting) - Forarms 
Day 4 Quads - Hamstrings


----------



## Mudge (Oct 31, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> It is amazing how much strength you start losing after like a month and more... Your hard body starts to go soft quickly when you months start counting down with no working out.
> 
> But fortunately if you don't take to long of break, you get it back pretty quickly.



I start losing noticeably after the first week, and my bodyfat starts climbing because of trying to eat to maintain - it doesn't work for me. I dont ever want to take more than 1 week off unless I'm going to some exotic island with a woman. I think I lost like 40 pounds on my bench after that 6 weeks, I was supprised it wasn't worse because I lost what I felt was a TON of size. Still though, numbers like that are a tad depressing because you rep with so much less in the gym.

I can make some fast gains here or there sometimes but realistically I dont feel great about much of anything unless I go back 1 year and go "oh wow, I was weak." So my logbook is much less exciting on a week to week, or even by monthly basis. I have log books going back I guess almost 3 years, although here or there are a few months where I didn't use them.


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Nov 11, 2004)

Yesterday I maxed on the bench and I benched 154. Thats 13.2 pounds more then I weight. Im only 15 and not so big so I am happy.


----------



## berealjohn (Nov 11, 2004)

I am near my genetic limits in development (24 years of training) I think as for myself during less intensity cycles or less active, it takes as long to loss as it did to gain. This of course true only if proper dietary needs are meet.JM$.02


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 11, 2004)

I'm somewhere in the mid 400s


----------



## Randy (Nov 11, 2004)

Duncan you beast.....


----------



## WATTS (Nov 11, 2004)

im 17 years old at 220 pounds and putting up 340


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Nov 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Duncan you beast.....


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Nov 15, 2004)

hahahaha somewhere in the mid 400s =D


----------



## dnale48 (Nov 16, 2004)

the most i did on gear was 380 at 19 years old and 228 lbs without gear i got up to 335, at my stongest ever though when i was juicing but didnt max at the time i pressed 225 20 times.


----------



## dnale48 (Nov 16, 2004)

it sux to backtracck to now im lucky to get 315


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)

dnale48 said:
			
		

> the most i did on gear was 380 at 19 years old and 228 lbs without gear i got up to 335, at my stongest ever though when i was juicing but didnt max at the time i pressed 225 20 times.


By the sounds of this, you have some experience.
It seems to contradict with your prior thread where you're asking for assistance with your routine? The routine you provided didn't seem to fit that of an experienced bodybuilder. I'm not knocking you here, just curious.


----------



## dnale48 (Nov 16, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> By the sounds of this, you have some experience.
> It seems to contradict with your prior thread where you're asking for assistance with your routine? The routine you provided didn't seem to fit that of an experienced bodybuilder. I'm not knocking you here, just curious.


 
the thing is bro i like to try new stuff, almost every routine ive used has yielded result im just trying to find the perfect type of training for me, im still young and there is a shit load of stuff that i havnt tried. and yes i am pretty eperienced and i like to learn as much as i can.  See all the routines i have used have focused on crushing each muscle group once a week, now im just thinking mybe there is somthing better out there.


----------



## Randy (Nov 16, 2004)

dnale48 said:
			
		

> the thing is bro i like to try new stuff, almost every routine ive used has yielded result im just trying to find the perfect type of training for me, im still young and there is a shit load of stuff that i havnt tried. and yes i am pretty eperienced and i like to learn as much as i can. See all the routines i have used have focused on crushing each muscle group once a week, now im just thinking mybe there is somthing better out there.


Well you have a good attitude and that is a great start. Many bodybuilders from what I have seen develop a know it all attitude. They carry themeselves in a way where they feel they know everything there is to know. Even if they find something interesting suggested by another body builder many will not admit it cause they wouldn't want to let out that there was something they didn't know.  Don't get me wrong though. There are many great people here in the forum . Not everyone is that way....just a few.

I worked out a few years off and on as a kid, but was never dedicated enough. Not until the last couple years did I really get dedicated. Now I am starting to see more growth in myself. I've learned a lot over the years, but always keep my ears open to new ideas. I also try to respect those with advice whether I agree with it or not. I listen to many and make my own conclusions from all the information that I gather. I don't think I will ever come across to claim to know it all though. 

Trying new stuff and consistantly rotating your routine is important I think.
Like I had said, my goal this year is to focus on my weaknesses and try to improve them. This means rotating a lot of new exercises into my program as well. Outside of that I want to work some cardio in and a cutting diet. I think if I can maintain that goal I will make a 100 percent improvement by next year. It may take me a bit longer though since I am not into the gear scene. But that is personal preference.

Anyway, keep up the good work. You sound like you have things in control.


----------



## Monster Mayhem (Nov 16, 2004)

6'3" 250lbs-----> 450lbs its hard for us tall guys with long arms my goal is over 500 someday


----------



## Michael D (Nov 16, 2004)

At 6'2" and 190, my best bp was 245 for 1.


----------



## Zac2013 (Nov 16, 2004)

I think I'm strong well stonger then anyone in my highschool of 1100.. Age 17 , 5'7 162 pounds and My bench is 315 Raw for only one rep though. And Aslo I can't get it everytime.


----------



## luke69duke69 (Nov 23, 2004)

I don't mess with 1rep max's cuz of having weak wrists and fracturing my left hand 3 times and spraining it a half dozen.  Last week I went in after workin 12 hours and put up 3 sets of 225 on the smith bench for 5 reps each set, after doing 4 sets of 80 lb dumbells for 8 reps.  I'm guessing that sticks me somewhere near a 245-250 1 rep max.  any guess's?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 23, 2004)

See signature, I prefer max calc #1 someone sent me #2 though as being accurate for them.


----------



## simbh (Nov 23, 2004)

I weight 180. I just restarted training a few months ago . Had to stop cuz a freaking dislocated shoulder(dont you juste hate injuries ?) . Anyways , I can do my 8 reps(with a little help on my last one  ) at 165 pounds. I havn't tried my 1 rep max . I willl in the near future :S

Tried it last night after this post. I did 185 once pretty easily. I could of done at least 2-3


----------



## Ahsan (Nov 24, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> So, again, wich one of these three splits do you think look best?
> (Now I have the forarms, traps and calves in the third split)
> 
> Day 1 Pecs - Triceps.
> ...





I think second one sounds good.


----------



## allpro (Nov 24, 2004)

Autarch said:
			
		

> So I know this is kind of sad but I am 6'3" and 158 lbs and I can only bench 80lbs.
> 
> Thing is though is I am an extreme ectomorph. I am tall and very skinny with thin bones and a fairly thin frame but with very long arms and legs. My arms are actually quite strong (oddly I can armwrestle guys who are a lot bigger than me and win) but I just have so far that I have to move the bar when I bench that I can't do that much weight. My brother is the same way.
> 
> My goal is to bench 150lbs. That isn't unreasonable, I think. As is I have high hopes and I am trying to establish a routine with dedication...


if you are serious about the 80lb max, just keep working at it.  you should try a 5x5 routine to start building some strength.  I am 6'2" at around 170-175lb and my max is around 230.  So i know what it is like to be somewhat tall and thin.  Keep pumping.


----------



## I'm Trying (Nov 24, 2004)

Not enough


----------



## Ahsan (Nov 24, 2004)

simbh said:
			
		

> I weight 180. I just restarted training a few months ago . Had to stop cuz a freaking dislocated shoulder(dont you juste hate injuries ?) . Anyways , I can do my 8 reps(with a little help on my last one  ) at 165 pounds. I havn't tried my 1 rep max . I willl in the near future :S
> 
> Tried it last night after this post. I did 185 once pretty easily. I could of done at least 2-3


Being skinny and tall is the worst thing. I am just 15 and 6'1" 160. That sux I know, I can bench 155 for 6 reps with the help of a spotter. I dont care about my weights. I am not a powerlifter, I am a Body Builder. I have seen lot of guys benching 300 lbs but they look like guinea pig. So the bottom line is that you should not care about weights. You should keep an eye on your form. AM I RIGHT  ??


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 24, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> Being skinny and tall is the worst thing. I am just 15 and 6'1" 160. That sux I know



my honest advice man... you need to get on steroids!

there is a product called M1T, take 10 caps a day for 6 months and you will be HUGE (you might even have lower nipples like brad pitt!)


----------



## musclepump (Nov 24, 2004)

185 for six reps is best I've done. I've got good quads, decent traps, my chest just isn't up to par yet.


----------



## 000 (Nov 24, 2004)

goodwinm2005 said:
			
		

> yes dats me flexing. touched up, how do u mean?


 your arm is smudged looks a little photo choped...




any how im 170 and benching 235  at about 9% body fat


----------



## SuperFlex (Nov 24, 2004)

*I was going to say not enough but that's taken...*

I'm somewhere in the 350lb. neighborhood. I've only been back in the gym for two months after about a 6-7 month layoff. I'm loving every workout as I'm seeing size and strength returns like crazy! Muscle memory... Bench may be my worst lift right now. Working on that though.


----------



## Randy (Nov 24, 2004)

Young d,

I hope you were kidding... 

Otherwise, you don't know what your talking about...
You don't advise someone who is 15 years old to take Steroids..
And M1T is a steroid. Don't listen to this guy my friend. 
Not to mention that 10 pills a day if at minimal dose is like 5mg per pill...which would be 50mb per day....way way way to much.   






			
				young d said:
			
		

> my honest advice man... you need to get on steroids!
> 
> there is a product called M1T, take 10 caps a day for 6 months and you will be HUGE (you might even have lower nipples like brad pitt!)





			
				Ahsan said:
			
		

> Being skinny and tall is the worst thing. I am just 15 and 6'1" 160.


----------



## Ahsan (Nov 27, 2004)

I know he is a stupid ass! I am never ever gonna listen to his advise. However I am satisfied from my gains. I was 130 before 6 months when I started lifting and now I am 160. So its pretty good! I guess.


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 27, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> I was 130 before 6 months when I started lifting and now I am 160. So its pretty good! I guess.


that's damn good   

155lbs is not all that easy to do, and that's a respectable amount after six months, IMO.

Strength will come..keep working at it.  Best thing for my bench was building up my tris.


----------



## simbh (Nov 27, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> Being skinny and tall is the worst thing. I am just 15 and 6'1" 160. That sux I know, I can bench 155 for 6 reps with the help of a spotter. I dont care about my weights. I am not a powerlifter, I am a Body Builder. I have seen lot of guys benching 300 lbs but they look like guinea pig. So the bottom line is that you should not care about weights. You should keep an eye on your form. AM I RIGHT ??


True , but you wont gain much mass without getting your weights up. For me , benching more while remaining in form is just another objective that I want to accomplish . I know , I dont want too look like a monster either , but having some goals in terms of weights is sometimes a little incentive just too push a bit harder ...


----------



## simbh (Nov 27, 2004)

I think young D was kidding guys . lol


----------



## Dmwrss (Nov 27, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> I would like to know how strong you guys are, so how much can you bench?<------ i know! its not bench press


weight: 315lbs  6ft  bench: 515lbs as of november 4th 2004 19yrs old


----------



## Dmwrss (Nov 27, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> I would like to know how strong you guys are, so how much can you bench?<------ i know! its not bench press


oops (messed up)


----------



## Dmwrss (Nov 27, 2004)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> I would like to know how strong you guys are, so how much can you bench?<------ i know! its not bench press


age: oops messed up


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Young d,
> 
> I hope you were kidding...
> 
> ...


I 'think' Young d was kidding also, but you are right on the money Randy. This is nothing to kid about.  Especially since some people will read that advice and take it to heart.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 27, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> Being skinny and tall is the worst thing. I am just 15 and 6'1" 160. That sux I know, I can bench 155 for 6 reps with the help of a spotter. I dont care about my weights. I am not a powerlifter, I am a Body Builder. I have seen lot of guys benching 300 lbs but they look like guinea pig. So the bottom line is that you should not care about weights. You should keep an eye on your form. AM I RIGHT  ??


Hey Ashan.  I remember when you first started posting on this board, they gave you a pretty hard time (am I a ectomorph or mesomorph?).  I knew then it was a communication problem. Your english has improved greatly, and so has your results.  Bodyweight bench presses for 6 reps is excellent.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2004)

My thoughts exactly Jersey .



			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I 'think' Young d was kidding also, but you are right on the money Randy. This is nothing to kid about. Especially since some people will read that advice and take it to heart.


----------



## Alice (Nov 27, 2004)

My high school principal benched 350. I wasnt aware, till now, how amazing that is.


----------



## Randy (Nov 27, 2004)

Why is that amazing?



			
				Alice said:
			
		

> My high school principal benched 350. I wasnt aware, till now, how amazing that is.


----------



## Mudge (Nov 27, 2004)

We had a coach that did a reported 405, he usually did piss slow reps with 225 though. Big guy, big voice.


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 28, 2004)

mudge how much do u bench?


----------



## pumpthatiron (Nov 28, 2004)

nvm i just read it, heheh sorry


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> We had a coach that did a reported 405, he usually did piss slow reps with 225 though. Big guy, big voice.


A guy who I worked out with awhile back did 550 for like 3 reps, and he was fat and looked way out of shape.


----------



## Ahsan (Nov 28, 2004)

Thats what I am trying to tell all of u! Benching more is not always a great idea. Even I am not saying that you should only bench merely 130 lbs. But one should bench decent weight atleast equal to his bodyweight, which helps him to look like in shape and a bodybuilder not a powerlifter.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Nov 28, 2004)

i am 5' 6" and 155 lbs,i can bench 125 for 6 reps trying to get up to 135lbs


----------



## Ahsan (Nov 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Ashan.  I remember when you first started posting on this board, they gave you a pretty hard time (am I a ectomorph or mesomorph?).  I knew then it was a communication problem. Your english has improved greatly, and so has your results.  Bodyweight bench presses for 6 reps is excellent.



THX! Jersey Devil


----------



## crazy_enough (Nov 28, 2004)

Im 25, female, 5 foot 6 and 3/4 (3/4 is VERY important!!lol), 175 lbs and bench 210 for 5, sometimes 6 full reps!


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 28, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Hey Ashan.  I remember when you first started posting on this board, they gave you a pretty hard time (am I a ectomorph or mesomorph?).  I knew then it was a communication problem. Your english has improved greatly,



are you kidding me? saying this guy can talk good English is an insult to my Queen and Country

and ohh that ecto/meso shit was the funniest shit ever, hey Ahssman you might be fucking W.E.I.R.D. but hell the shit you say has given me a lot of laughs!

did you buy that M1T like I told you to? think about this man! this could be your chance to change your skinny little ectomorph frame into a strong muscular MESO build!! I know you'd do anything for that!


----------



## allpro (Nov 28, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> my honest advice man... you need to get on steroids!
> 
> there is a product called M1T, take 10 caps a day for 6 months and you will be HUGE (you might even have lower nipples like brad pitt!)


get on steroids, are you stupid! you must be..I hope you aren't serious, the guy is only 15 yrs old....worst advice I ever heard in my life...negative rep points for you


----------



## Ahsan (Nov 28, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> are you kidding me? saying this guy can talk good English is an insult to my Queen and Country
> 
> and ohh that ecto/meso shit was the funniest shit ever, hey Ahssman you might be fucking W.E.I.R.D. but hell the shit you say has given me a lot of laughs!
> 
> did you buy that M1T like I told you to? think about this man! this could be your chance to change your skinny little ectomorph frame into a strong muscular MESO build!! I know you'd do anything for that!



HEll NO! I am not gonna take that shit. I am very happy with my gains, so why should I risk my life taking those pills. SEE! thats why I call u young dickhead.  
As far as that ecto meso shit go. I started the thread cuz I didnt know anything about bodybuilding. I was totally newbie. DO U GET IT NOW ASSHOLE


----------



## Ahsan (Nov 28, 2004)

Now! tell me do you people treat newbies like this? A guy who is totally a beginner, who doesnot know anything about bodybuilding, ask for some help from all of you. So was he doing anything wrong? He just wanted to know his body type. THATS ALL !


----------



## Randy (Nov 28, 2004)

crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Im 25, female, 5 foot 6 and 3/4 (3/4 is VERY important!!lol), 175 lbs and bench 210 for 5, sometimes 6 full reps!


Awsome progress by the looks of your gallery.
Tell us how you lost all that weight and what you did to get where you are?
Dr. Phil would be proud of you .  

No seriously, I just wanted to commend you on your miraculous rebound.
Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 28, 2004)

Ahsan said:
			
		

> As far as that ecto meso shit go. I started the thread cuz I didnt know anything about bodybuilding. I was totally newbie.



WTF do you mean 'I was totally newbie'? you still are a newbie dipshit!

Ahsan:  "help me everyone! I want lower nipples! my chest embarrassing, I want lower nipples like my fantasy guy brad pitt!     .... yesss I want to make my nipples lower, how do I do this???? HELP ME!     

man you come out with the gayest shit ever!!! your a joke, shame on your parents!


----------



## simbh (Nov 28, 2004)

lol young d , give him a break , hes just a confused bird


----------



## Ahsan (Nov 29, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> WTF do you mean 'I was totally newbie'? you still are a newbie dipshit!
> 
> Ahsan:  "help me everyone! I want lower nipples! my chest embarrassing, I want lower nipples like my fantasy guy brad pitt!     .... yesss I want to make my nipples lower, how do I do this???? HELP ME!
> 
> man you come out with the gayest shit ever!!! your a joke, shame on your parents!



YUP! I am still a newbie, but now I have came to know a lot about bodybuilding. And pls dickhead dont talk about my parents. Dont say anything to them. Didn't your parents teach you in ur childhood how to respect elders.


----------



## HotMom23 (Nov 29, 2004)

DB Press: 45lbs (so far)
Brench Press: 95lbs


----------



## Aussie_Dude (Nov 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> My 1rm was 310 at 197lbs.




what does 310 at 197 mean???


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 29, 2004)

Aussie_Dude said:
			
		

> what does 310 at 197 mean???


he weighs 197, benches 310.


----------



## Aussie_Dude (Nov 29, 2004)

ok thanks, i am 174 and can so 220 pounds or 100 kgs for a max. But im 6'3 and still very skinny, im getting way stronger just not putting on the size


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2004)

Food gives size. You can remain at your current caloric intake and still gain strength somewhat.


----------



## Ahsan (Nov 30, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Food gives size. You can remain at your current caloric intake and still gain strength somewhat.



Agreed!


----------



## Newt (Nov 30, 2004)

5'10" 215, 365lbs.  I think I could have done more but I hurt my shoulder on that lift.


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Dec 5, 2004)

*Bench Press*

I'm 6'1" 240ish at the time.Benched 450lbs, never touched a steroid and proud of it. Right now id say more like 420lbs. I did a set of 10 reps with 345lbs just to get a 1rm figure.
Had to take it easy for awhile, but I'm full force again.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 5, 2004)

Everyone can bench somewhere between 365-450.


----------



## younggun (Dec 5, 2004)

im 14 and i easily put up 115 and max is 145 and i weigh 127lbs


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2004)

Warren[BigW] said:
			
		

> I'm 6'1" 240ish at the time.Benched 450lbs, never touched a steroid and proud of it. Right now id say more like 420lbs. I did a set of 10 reps with 345lbs just to get a 1rm figure.
> Had to take it easy for awhile, but I'm full force again.


Why would you do 10 reps with 345lbs just to get a 1rm figure?
What does that mean?


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 5, 2004)

he then do a MaxCalc


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2004)

I don't calculate, I just do it


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Awsome progress by the looks of your gallery.
> Tell us how you lost all that weight and what you did to get where you are?
> Dr. Phil would be proud of you .
> 
> ...


Thanx a lot Randy!!

Not a day goes by that I dont stop and think about the fact that Id probably be dead by now I had not switched my life around! 

Im hoping to press 250 within 40 days! Lets see how it goes!


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2004)

Well keep up the good work, but be careful on those steroids ...they can play a toll on your body especially in later years.  But between your before and after pictures...big difference .



			
				crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Thanx a lot Randy!!
> 
> 
> Not a day goes by that I dont stop and think about the fact that Id probably be dead by now I had not switched my life around!
> ...


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well keep up the good work, but be careful on those steroids ...they can play a toll on your body especially in later years. But between your before and after pictures...big difference .


LOLOL, Im not juicing...Yet!! Ive just been training for 11 months...Ill explore a bit more of my natural potential first! But Im well educated about the subject...


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow! That is almost hard to believe since I don't know many men that I can say that trained for just that short of time that can lift 250.  Well at least men weighing in the 180-200lb weight zone.  I myself weight 220 and have been training for about 2 years and can lift 300.  But that is 2 years of training and working hard consistantly.  I sure don't know any women that can lift 250 after training even for 2 years without steroids.  You must be blessed with a special gift.   I know several men members here who have been training hard core and can not lift 250 yet.

Well keep up the good work.




			
				crazy_enough said:
			
		

> LOLOL, Im not juicing...Yet!! Ive just been training for 11 months...Ill explore a bit more of my natural potential first! But Im well educated about the subject...


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Everyone can bench somewhere between 365-450.


Well, I can't...but I'm working on it!


----------



## Randy (Dec 5, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Well, I can't...but I'm working on it!


You and me both Burner...


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 5, 2004)

I was actually being sarcastic.  It just seems that a hell of alot of random people posted that they were benching in the 400's.  It is hard for me to believe that many people are.  I know its hard as f*ck to get to that point, especially naturally.


----------



## busyLivin (Dec 5, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I was actually being sarcastic.  It just seems that a hell of alot of random people posted that they were benching in the 400's.  It is hard for me to believe that many people are.  I know its hard as f*ck to get to that point, especially naturally.


Buddy of mine went on for months that he could bench 225.  Until I got to that point he was always laughing at my numbers.  I bought a power rack couple months ago to start building my home gym & set a trap for him to prove it.

He couldn't get 150.

Bottom line, I bet most people lie.  Why? Because most of the time there's no way to challenge it & you look like an asshole when you do. I snicker at some outrageous numbers when I hear people talking or posting, but I have nothing to prove.

I for one do not believe in any calculating either. If a chart said I could max 250, I wouldn't believe it until I did it.  It may be a guide, but it's hardly anything definitive.

oh yeah, my 1 rep max is 540.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 5, 2004)

I agree. I've met so many people that exaggerate how much they can bench. A lot of guys I talk to haven't really benched before so they just assume they can lift a lot. I'll ask them what they're benching and they'll say something outrageous like 300 pounds.

My idiot neighbor was bragging to me one night about how he was so strong and could easily bench 300 because he's a mechanic and hence is tough naturally. I brought him to my gym, loaded up the bench, and watched him get stuck on 150 pounds.

I don't see why people need to lie about their bench. It doesn't prove anything. When you get called out on it you end up looking like an idiot.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Dec 5, 2004)

The strongest guy on our senior football team in 2001 could bench press 410 pounds 8 times...other than that, the seconds strongest were lineman and a fullback who could put up about 385.

Many people exaggerate if not outright lie...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Dec 5, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> I agree. I've met so many people that exaggerate how much they can bench. A lot of guys I talk to haven't really benched before so they just assume they can lift a lot. I'll ask them what they're benching and they'll say something outrageous like 300 pounds.
> 
> My idiot neighbor was bragging to me one night about how he was so strong and could easily bench 300 because he's a mechanic and hence is tough naturally. I brought him to my gym, loaded up the bench, and watched him get stuck on 150 pounds.
> 
> I don't see why people need to lie about their bench. It doesn't prove anything. When you get called out on it you end up looking like an idiot.



 thats sad


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

I agree, I didn't doubt that most of those high bench weight posts were lies. The thing is that only you as an individual knows the real truth. I can say I bench 500 here, but that wouldn't be giving me any satisfaction to lie. you hear of guys lifting over 400. Well you can almost guarantee most of those claims are from guys on steroids. I know for a fact that steroids can increase your bench by 100 plus pounds. If they are not on steroids then their body weight is high.
I worked out with a black guy that weighed well over 300 lbs and he benched 550 for like 2 reps I believe. I don't know if he was on steroids as he never mentioned it. And I didn't want to place an accusations 

Then you get the people that drop down a figure from like 5 years ago when then may have happened to get a 1RM weight in    

But for me I am not lying when I say my 1RM is 300. It seems to be a sticking point though, but I am going to get past it. It's funny though how sometimes you feel stronger on the bench than other times. I just need to pick my strong day to surpass my record .


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Wow! That is almost hard to believe since I don't know many men that I can say that trained for just that short of time that can lift 250. Well at least men weighing in the 180-200lb weight zone. I myself weight 220 and have been training for about 2 years and can lift 300. But that is 2 years of training and working hard consistantly. I sure don't know any women that can lift 250 after training even for 2 years without steroids. You must be blessed with a special gift. I know several men members here who have been training hard core and can not lift 250 yet.
> 
> Well keep up the good work.


I have to agree!! When I did my first w/o in january of 2003, I pressed only the bar for 12 reps!! I am somewhat of a strong individual and grew really quickly...You have to remember that I was morbidly obese for most of my life and carried almost 350 lbs of bodyweight around on a daily basis at one point! Thats gotta build strenght to an extent! Then again, do you know of many people who go from 325lbs to 175 firm pounds within 2 years? I guess a bodybuilder was hiding underneath all that fat, alcohol and cigarettes for years!
I cant lift 250 yet...Hope to within 40 days...Well 39 now!


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Well good look Crazy...keep up the good work.  
I wish you all the best on your goals.. especially the big 250


----------



## MrHull (Dec 6, 2004)

*erm*

bin workin out for about a yr, im 6 ft 3 , 200 lbs(ish) and 1 rep max about 300lbs(ish) 

id LOVE to get a 'shirt' but i have a gut (which is slowly goin), so id look extremely stupid in 1


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Well you can almost guarantee most of those claims are from guys on steroids. I know for a fact that steroids can increase your bench by 100 plus pounds. If they are not on steroids then their body weight is high.
> I worked out with a black guy that weighed well over 300 lbs and he benched 550 for like 2 reps I believe. I don't know if he was on steroids as he never mentioned it. And I didn't want to place an accusations



you sure do talk out of you ass a lot for a newbie to resistance training.  for a lifetime athlete a 400 lb bench is not that hard to come by naturally.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 6, 2004)

Hah! Such irony. Check this out.

My wife tapes that cheesy soap opera "Days of our Lives" and watches it every night while she's lying in bed. Last night as she was watching it I couldn't help but notice a scene in which two main characters were in the gym having a casual conversation about their girlfriends as they were bench pressing. I didn't think anything of it at first, but at a second glance I realized they were doing way too much weight for their size. I mean, these guys (supposedly 21-years-old on the show) were benching a ton of weight for about ten reps while they were casually discussing their personal lives. They weren't even struggling to get the weight up.

I had her pause it so I could add up how much they were benching. To my surprise, it was 300 pounds! I even counted a few times to make sure I wasn't wrong. Two 45's, two 35's, two 25's, two 10's, four 5's, and two 2 1/2's! They were benching exactly 300 pounds for sets and weren't even straining to do it. In fact, they were talking about their girlfriends when lifting! 

Obviously it was a fake 300 pound weight set. I found it pretty funny because the average house-wife who has never really worked out before doesn't understand how much weight that is. Especially to be doing sets of! Both of the guys lifting are pretty small and probably couldn't even bench 250 for one rep in the real world. I bet they were loving pretending to bench 300 for sets so easily on national television. It definitely made them look strong! Now if only they could lift that weight off camera and with real weights.


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

When I spoke of false posts regarding guys lifting 400+ pounds, when did I mention lifetime athletes? Naturally a lifetime bodybuilder that has been doing it for 10+ years would have a much easier time lifting 400+ pounds in a natural state then someone lifting for 1-2 years or less. What kind of analogy is that? 

Secondly, you couldn't be denying my statement regarding steroid users being able to add 100 pounds to their bench? Come on now LAM, coming from a steroid user you can sit here and deny that a steroid user can't easily do this.

If you think that is talking out of my ass you can blow me Lam.  
I may not have lifted for my complete lifetime, but that doesn't mean I don't know that steroids can boost ones strength dramatically. Not to mention that this information was not pulled out of my ass, but provided to me from people like Mudge that take steroids first hand. I've also been told by several other experienced steroid users that it is not uncommon at all to add 100 pounds to ones bench with steroids. 

One thing I noticed about you LAM is you get far to defensive when someone mentions the word "steroid!" You need to lighten up bro. I'm just backing up a clear point that many lie about what they lift and many who are not lying about lifting big number 400+ pounds take steroids. I'm not naming any names, just making a blanket statement.. If you disagree with that then I think you better wake up and smell the coffee.. 




			
				LAM said:
			
		

> you sure do talk out of you ass a lot for a newbie to resistance training. for a lifetime athlete a 400 lb bench is not that hard to come by naturally.


----------



## LAM (Dec 6, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Come on now LAM, coming from a steroid user you can sit here and deny that taking steroids can add 100 pounds to your bench?
> 
> If you think that is talking out of my ass you can blow me Lam.  I may not have lifted for my complete lifetime, but that doesn't mean I don't know that steroids can boost ones strength dramatically. Not to mention that this information was not pulled out of my ass, but provided to me from people like Mudge that take steroids first hand.  I've also been told by several other experienced steroid users that it is not uncommon at all to add 100 pounds to ones bench with steroids. But outside of that, when I referred to guys posting that they've lifted 400+ pounds when did I mention lifetime athletes?  Naturally a lifetime bodybuilder that has been doing it for 10+ years would have a much easier time lifting 400+ pounds in a natural state then someone lifting for 1-2 years or less.   What kind of analogy is that?
> 
> One thing I noticed about you LAM is you get far to defensive when someone mentions the word "steroid!"   You need to lighten up bro.  I'm just backing up a clear point that many lie about what they lift and many who are not lying about lifting big number 400+ pounds take steroids.  I'm not naming any names, just making a blanket statement..  If you disagree with that then I think you better wake up and smell the coffee..



Did you ever play sports in college Randy ? Do you know how many guys in college who run track and play football can easily bench 400 lbs naturally? A lot because I was there and have seen it first hand. But you make a blanket statement saying that because people say they can bench 400 lbs that most of them must be using steroids.

And the reason why I get upset when "you" bring up steroids is the fact that you have admited time and time again about knowing nothing about them but yet you insist on constantly talking about them, it's fucking annoying as hell???


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

LAM  

Don't try to make a circus out of my statement by changing my words and meaning.

Again,  I simply was backing up a statement made that many (repeat many) people on the message board may be lying about their bench values.  Hell, one in this thread already admitted to it.  I'm not saying that MOST fall into this category.

Maybe I should rephrase my statement just for you LAM...  Let me try this.
"Those on the board who post false values, know who you are!"  
"Those who take steroids and lie about it, also know who they are!"

And again my point was that for those individuals, I don't understand how they can lie, and feel like they accomplished something that they really didn't do.      I'm sorry you that you misunderstood my point Lam. 





			
				LAM said:
			
		

> Did you ever play sports in college Randy ? Do you know how many guys in college who run track and play football can easily bench 400 lbs naturally? A lot because I was there and have seen it first hand. But you make a blanket statement saying that because people say they can bench 400 lbs that most of them must be using steroids.
> 
> And the reason why I get upset when "you" bring up steroids is the fact that you have admited time and time again about knowing nothing about them but yet you insist on constantly talking about them, it's fucking annoying as hell???


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 6, 2004)

Ure so politicaly correct Randy!!! nice change from the "I disagree therefore I must blast you" attitude of a lot of people on here! Must be the steroids...(oops, did I start somehting here!!lol)


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Crazy,

Thanks, as I'm not here to place accusations.  Why would I do that?  I don't care personally who does steroids.  Nor do I care if people are posting false number on the board.   All my point was is that they are just hurting themselves by doing that, and don't see how people could get satisfaction from this.  They know themselves whether it is true or not.  

Man...I'm tired of this subject... I think it has been dragged into the ground .
How's the weather over there in Quebec Crazy?


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 6, 2004)

Nice change of subject there Randy!


the weather here is well..typical canadian weather, cold, icy, snowy...So much fun!!!! Not the great north,  but cold enough to keep my "high beams" on throughout my run today!!lol


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

Brrrrrrrrrrr you run in the ice? I admir you more all the time . 
If you click on my link it will play Rocky for you  I love that song. I recorded it so it can help me get through some of my sticking points  

I am from California, the land of sunshine. Although have not had a great deal of it lately. It is starting to get cold over here too. My cold though must be much different than yours though . I get cold at about 50 degrees. I can workout in the back at 60 and feel pretty good once I'm warmed up by working out. I have been going for walks at night at 40 degrees and is not to bad with eskimo jacket on .
My relatives are all from West Virginia though. Last time I was there it was snowing, so I do know how that can be. We would always build a fire on the end of the road by the train tracks  Was pretty fun. Then I was in Iowa once where it was minus 40 degrees.....Talk about cold. I had to go to the store so I would walk 5 minutes, then have to go into whatever business I passed by on the way to warm up . Once warm I would continue to the store about 5 more minutes, then walk into another business or store  I did that all the way till I got to the destination. Felt like my ears were literally going to fall off. They hurt from the cold. That was the coldest weather I have experienced.


----------



## crazy_enough (Dec 6, 2004)

Right now its -15 celcius here...Im not sure what that is in farehnheit, but its way below freezing point...Sometimes gets to -40 C in january(with the windchill factor).

It should be illegal for people living in warm locations to tell freezing canadians about their nice weather!!lol


----------



## Randy (Dec 6, 2004)

What about people from Hawii?
This is one of their typical days...









			
				crazy_enough said:
			
		

> Right now its -15 celcius here...Im not sure what that is in farehnheit, but its way below freezing point...Sometimes gets to -40 C in january(with the windchill factor).
> 
> It should be illegal for people living in warm locations to tell freezing canadians about their nice weather!!lol


----------



## snoops (Dec 6, 2004)

Ive been stuck at 295 for months....no matter what I do I cant get to 300.


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Dec 7, 2004)

AHAH.. I posted I can Bench in the 420-450 range,and you bet your ass I can. I dont see what anyone would gain from bsing about there 1rm, and why would you want to? I also dont know why anyone would care if someone was Bsing? Does it make you feel weak if you read someone is stronger than you? It shouldn't. I wouldn't call every guy on here that says he can press 400lbs or more a liar .I dont eat that great all the time and I sometimes smoke pot .I have never used roids or anything beside GNC brand whey protein and a multi vitamin. No gay shirts,No strings or rods or magic potions of any kind, and I can Bench well into the 400lb range so WOOPEE FREAKIN Do!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2004)

Warren[BigW] said:
			
		

> AHAH.. I posted I can Bench in the 420-450 range,and you bet your ass I can. I dont see what anyone would gain from bsing about there 1rm, and why would you want to? I also dont know why anyone would care if someone was Bsing? Does it make you feel weak if you read someone is stronger than you? It shouldn't. I wouldn't call every guy on here that says he can press 400lbs or more a liar .I dont eat that great all the time and I sometimes smoke pot .I have never used roids or anything beside GNC brand whey protein and a multi vitamin. No gay shirts,No strings or rods or magic potions of any kind, and I can Bench well into the 400lb range so WOOPEE FREAKIN Do!




GOOD FOR YOU! HOW BOUT A MEDAL.. er METAL PLATE UPSIDE THE HEAD!


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 7, 2004)

Warren[BigW] said:
			
		

> No gay shirts


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Dec 7, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> GOOD FOR YOU! HOW BOUT A MEDAL.. er METAL PLATE UPSIDE THE HEAD!


I was making a point. I dont feel as if my bench v.s. my body weight is all that Great, and def not bragging. It will be though. 

Damn dude your hostile, you wanna hug or something?


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> GOOD FOR YOU! HOW BOUT A MEDAL.. er METAL PLATE UPSIDE THE HEAD!


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 7, 2004)

Warren[BigW] said:
			
		

> I was making a point. I dont feel as if my bench v.s. my body weight is all that Great, and def not bragging. It will be though.
> 
> Damn dude your hostile, you wanna hug or something?


Um, how much do you weigh? Anybody who can bench over 400 pounds is damn impressive. Shit, anyone who can bench 100 pounds over their own body weight is impressive to me.


----------



## Randy (Dec 7, 2004)

snoops said:
			
		

> Ive been stuck at 295 for months....no matter what I do I cant get to 300.


Don't feel bad Snoops... I hit 300, but much more than that and I crash.
This has been my sticking point too for some time now.   It seems once you reach that point it is hard to get past it... I am continuing to try though.  I have confidence I will do it... just a matter of a bit more time.  One thing I found for me is I started doing benching twice a week instead of once that I had done in the past.  I feel like I am getting stronger.   I will see though within the next 3-6 months how I progress.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 7, 2004)

Funny, I got stuck at 295, too. Maybe it's a mental thing. Almost every time I went for a 300 I'd start thinking, "good god this is a lot of weight." I'd freak myself out to the point where I'd fail before I even got the bar off the cradle.


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Dec 7, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Um, how much do you weigh? Anybody who can bench over 400 pounds is damn impressive. Shit, anyone who can bench 100 pounds over their own body weight is impressive to me.


251lbs Bro


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 7, 2004)

Warren[BigW] said:
			
		

> 251lbs Bro


Okay, you're 250 pounds (about) and benching roughly 450.

You're disappointed in this why? Dude, I'd give my left nut to be able to bench almost two hundred pounds more than my own body weight. I'm insanely jealous of you right now. I'm hoping that with a few more years of dedication and training I'll be able to bench 400, but, hell, I'd be gloating if I could put up 350.

Very good job, man.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 7, 2004)

Some people are going to be dishonest here and there, thats just how it is. So if you feel its dishonest and on a forum, big deal, just ignore it.

I question claims of a 515 press and such, but so what really. I'm in the gym and I know my numbers are true, seeing how I have it on video 

For me to get to a 405 press was no walk in the park, I am still working on form after all this time but without a shirt I might see 20-25 pounds more tops with a good form coach.


----------



## Warren[BigW] (Dec 7, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Okay, you're 250 pounds (about) and benching roughly 450.
> 
> You're disappointed in this why? Dude, I'd give my left nut to be able to bench almost two hundred pounds more than my own body weight. I'm insanely jealous of you right now. I'm hoping that with a few more years of dedication and training I'll be able to bench 400, but, hell, I'd be gloating if I could put up 350.
> 
> Very good job, man.


I'm not necessarily disappointed, I just see all these guys on the juice and think what if? I never would though, and thanks for the compliment man. 

I wish you the best of your hard work.


----------



## LAM (Dec 7, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> I'd freak myself out to the point where I'd fail before I even got the bar off the cradle.



if you are pysically prepared to go for a new 1RM performing the actual lift is about 90% mental...you should be physching yourself up, not out man !


----------



## dhanks (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm 5'5" 145lbs.  I bench 315lbs reclined about 8 degrees and bench 280lbs flat.

 No I am not ripped or very large.  My waist is 29" and chest is 40"  I have 14.5" arms.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 8, 2004)

LAM said:
			
		

> if you are pysically prepared to go for a new 1RM performing the actual lift is about 90% mental...you should be physching yourself up, not out man !


Yeah, I know what you mean. I have a pretty good group of guys come over on Monday nights and we have "Monday night lift" where we all try for our one-rep max. Lately I've been lagging due to low energy and motivation, so I took the weekend off to rest some. On Monday I walked into the gym totally motivated and full of confidence and ended up getting a great lift in.

I tell ya' though, no matter how hard I try, I totally blow it when I have 300 in front of me. Or should I say, over me. On the way down I'm thinking, "Holy crap, this is a lot of weight, I hope I can do it. Can I do it? I better try hard. Good God this is heavy. I can't do this."

Yup, I'm thinking all that (and more) during the lift. Probably my problem, huh? 

From now on I'm definitely going to be a bit less reserved and a lot more aggressive. Instead of saying, "I hope I can bench X weight today," I'm going to say, "Today I am going to bench X weight!"

I found out the problem with my bench anyway. My shoulders are too pussified to handle a heavy bench even though my chest can handle it fine. I'm going to work on my shoulders (and triceps) a lot more and that should be a big help. I'm going to train my ass off and with any luck someday I'll be up there with you greats who can bench over 400!


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2004)

I want to get all my top lifts on digital video too...   Those are the kewl kinds of accomplishments to have preserved to look back on in future years.   .  




			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> Some people are going to be dishonest here and there, thats just how it is. So if you feel its dishonest and on a forum, big deal, just ignore it.
> 
> I question claims of a 515 press and such, but so what really. I'm in the gym and I know my numbers are true, seeing how I have it on video
> 
> For me to get to a 405 press was no walk in the park, I am still working on form after all this time but without a shirt I might see 20-25 pounds more tops with a good form coach.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> "Monday night lift" where we all try for our one-rep max.


   

That is funny....


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2004)

dhanks said:
			
		

> I'm 5'5" 145lbs. I bench 315lbs reclined about 8 degrees and bench 280lbs flat.
> 
> No I am not ripped or very large. My waist is 29" and chest is 40" I have 14.5" arms.


----------



## Randy (Dec 8, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Funny, I got stuck at 295, too. Maybe it's a mental thing. Almost every time I went for a 300 I'd start thinking, "good god this is a lot of weight." I'd freak myself out to the point where I'd fail before I even got the bar off the cradle.


No shit Evil.... When I'm liftin that much I start thinking ...   hmmmmm if I blow this I could be wearing that bar on my neck and life as I know it would be a thing of the past     Can be scary.  If your wrists buckle or something you are in deep Sheiiiiit .


----------



## Mudge (Dec 8, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> I found out the problem with my bench anyway. My shoulders are too pussified to handle a heavy bench even though my chest can handle it fine. I'm going to work on my shoulders (and triceps) a lot more and that should be a big help. I'm going to train my ass off and with any luck someday I'll be up there with you greats who can bench over 400!



Stop benching with the shoulders, much safer.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 8, 2004)

How does one chose which muscle to bench with?


----------



## dhanks (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL

 No, I do not use any drugs at all.  Matter of fact my diet has been horrible this month.



			
				Randy said:
			
		

>


----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2004)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> How does one chose which muscle to bench with?



depends on what benching technique you use.  the technique used mainly for power is not the same as that when focusing on hypertrophy...


----------



## westb51 (Dec 8, 2004)

225lbs x 16


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah, I know it's not good practice to put the emphasis on your shoulders but it seems to be a bad habit of mine I have a hard time breaking. When I'm done doing heavy benching I can always feel it in my rotator cuffs. That can't be a good thing.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 8, 2004)

Its not easy and the shoulders are going to be used somewhat anyway, but you can try to reduce it with proper form (pulling the shoulder blades back and keeping the arms in). Without a tank top or open back shirt though, its hard to keep your back stuck to the bench like this.

I haven't found a way to bench high numbers while having the elbows really close in, that is my own personal sticking point. I am stronger when I bring them out a bit but honestly, I can't recall seeing a raw bencher bring the arms in that much ever.


----------



## flavoredmonkey (Dec 8, 2004)

i weigh 130 n i can do 135lb    i just started kinda so dont make fun


----------



## LAM (Dec 8, 2004)

flavoredmonkey said:
			
		

> i weigh 130 n i can do 135lb    i just started kinda so dont make fun



that's not a bad place at all to start !   

you would be surprised how many people out there can not bench their own bodyweight..


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 8, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Its not easy and the shoulders are going to be used somewhat anyway, but you can try to reduce it with proper form (pulling the shoulder blades back and keeping the arms in). Without a tank top or open back shirt though, its hard to keep your back stuck to the bench like this.
> 
> I haven't found a way to bench high numbers while having the elbows really close in, that is my own personal sticking point. I am stronger when I bring them out a bit but honestly, I can't recall seeing a raw bencher bring the arms in that much ever.


Yeah, when I try pulling my elbows closer as to keep my arms in, I definitely can't lift as much. It throws me off a bit and almost feels like a close-grip bench press minus the close-grip, if that makes any sense to you.

When I lift, I prefer to lift however it feels natural. I let my body dictate what is right and what isn't. After all, every human body is different. What works fine for one person might not for another. The most comfortable I feel on a bench is with my arms out, not in.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 8, 2004)

Natural is a good generic rule, but benching dead fish style with big numbers the human body does not like.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 8, 2004)

Yup, I noticed that after attempting heavy benches. My shoulders were killing me. I'll have to work on my form a bit more so I don't seriously injur myself be unable to bench for a long, long, long time. 

Benching safe is better than not benching at all.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Mudge,  why do you have a women in your clips displaying dead form?
You should lose the lady and put a man in there ....urrrrr urrrrr urrrrrr Or how does that guy say that on Tool Time?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 9, 2004)

You mean pictures right? Its just a page I ran into.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah..I was refering to your pictures.


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Yup, I noticed that after attempting heavy benches. My shoulders were killing me. I'll have to work on my form a bit more so I don't seriously injur myself be unable to bench for a long, long, long time.
> 
> Benching safe is better than not benching at all.


This is the correct way Evil >


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

This is a pretty good article on form Mudge..

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/likness25.htm


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 9, 2004)

ive only started doing a proper split on 3 sets of 12 i do roughly 30kg which is about 66 pounds but i dont know whats the most i could lift atm as i would rather concentrate on my work out for while untill i get used to it then i will try and find out my bench max how do you do this just do 1 rep and keep adding weights untill u cant do full bench?

Neo


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

You do this by first warming up with very light weight, and going through your normal sets progressively. Then as a last set you top off the bar with the amount you think you can lift for your 1RM. (Make Sure you have spotter standing by of course). If you underestimate, then you add weight and try again till you can lift 1RM. If you overestimate, then you remove weight till you can target your 1RM. 

If you are new to bodybuilding, then don't worry about your 1RM, it will all come later. Since you're asking how, you must be new to this. I would focus on your normal sets for now.. 

What are your stats?


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 9, 2004)

ok thanks when i start my bench presses is it a good idea to move up a weight then on my last set or should i wait untill im more used to doing bench presses

i think i do about 30kg cant remeber on my first if it was 25 or 30kg think it was 30

Thanks

Chris


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 9, 2004)

lol what do you mean by my stats?

i am new


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

When you are new to bodybuilding, the most important thing is to not think so much about weight, but to focus on proper form and technique. Once you feel comfortable with that then you focus on lifting a light weight so you can do say ... 3 sets of 10 reps.Do that for a while... Then when you feel you want to move forward than after each set add about 10-20 pounds on each side... This is call pyramid . Do first set of 10 reps, then add 10-20lbs, do 8 reps, then add 10-20 more and do 6 reps.. Before you know it you will keep climbing in weight. This is how I did it. There are several methods though. You can use this one, or find others that work well for you. But if you want to build strength, you have to continue to add weight.


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 9, 2004)

cheers i do need to learn form i know that much as it was back today and i found the good mornings uncomftable cause not sure where to place bar and just generally wernt sure if i was doing it right

Neo


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Try doing good mornings first without any bar or weight.. 
Get comfortable with the movement before you add the weight.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 9, 2004)

Lifting techniques ...

This is good stuff from another IM thread here a few days ago.


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 9, 2004)

cheers also my traps were a bit sore from prevoius work out day and placing the bar where i first did made it uncomftable to say the least so i placed it a bit lower down back and that seemed ok but then didnt seem to do much even though i can feel my back has had proper work out (dead lifts were great fun i enjoyed that but i did under arm grip by mistake)

Neo


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

sgtneo,

Here is a link that may help with your exercises.
I haven't seen BC's, but I know this one is a great one to have as a reference.

Ok, I just checked bc's link and I have always used that as well, it's from abcbodybuilding.com... Both are good references.

http://www.exrx.net/Lists/Directory.html


This is the correct link for ABC I believe...
http://www.abcbodybuilding.com/animatedexecrcise.php


----------



## sgtneo (Dec 9, 2004)

Cheers i have the exrx link but still get advice from arnies left nu as to what excersises to do as some i pick are ok but others arnt great lol 

Thanks for help

Neo

i guess there is truth behind calling you the link master then lol


----------



## Randy (Dec 9, 2004)

Glad to help sgt....

Yeah, I suppose the name "Link Master" does have some direct coorelation


----------



## Michael D (Dec 10, 2004)

I have already posted my bench.  A friend of mine has done 505 or 515.  Can't remember which one.  He is pretty lean.  Around 250-260 and 6'6" at the time.  If I got it on my cam, could anyone host it?


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 10, 2004)

Hey, thanks for that picture displaying bench form, Randy. That's about how I look doing a bench so maybe my form doesn't suck as bad as I thought it did.


----------



## Randy (Dec 10, 2004)

My pleasure Evil, I was hoping that illustration might help.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

Michael D said:
			
		

> I have already posted my bench.  A friend of mine has done 505 or 515.  Can't remember which one.  He is pretty lean.  Around 250-260 and 6'6" at the time.  If I got it on my cam, could anyone host it?



I can host it, let me know if and when its available. Pretty crazy for such a tall guy to be doing double bodyweight.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> This is the correct way Evil >



Thats the bodybuilder way, which I avoid. However there is only so low you can go without a shirt. I am still trying to find a way to bring my elbows in more.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I can host it, let me know if and when its available. Pretty crazy for such a tall guy to be doing double bodyweight.


I was thinkin the same thing Mudge


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Thats the bodybuilder way, which I avoid. However there is only so low you can go without a shirt. I am still trying to find a way to bring my elbows in more.


I don't really think about it when I lift..  But I believe mine looks a lot like that photo.  I just lift the way it feels comfortable to me.   My grip stands is about like the picture though when I lift my 1RM.   Although I do close grip for triceps from time to time or will also do incline bench as well to hit upper chest.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 11, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I can host it, let me know if and when its available. Pretty crazy for such a tall guy to be doing double bodyweight.




Yeah, really.  I'm around the same height, and barely do over half of that.  That is hard to believe, because I have a good size build, but my arm length is severly limiting.  Just watching shorter armed guys, I can see why they are so much stronger, because they have less distance to travel.


----------



## Michael D (Dec 11, 2004)

Will do Mudge.  He has a vhs of him at a competition putting up 495.  No shirt, just elbow wraps.  I talked to you about him before Mudge.  He has helped me alot.  I will get up with him so I can get a clip.  I don't know anyone who could convert that to mpeg.  I might have to film him myself.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

Elbow wraps? Nothing is allowed on your elbows in a PL competition, only wrists, and ABOVE the elbow.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I don't really think about it when I lift..  But I believe mine looks a lot like that photo.  I just lift the way it feels comfortable to me.   My grip stands is about like the picture though when I lift my 1RM.   Although I do close grip for triceps from time to time or will also do incline bench as well to hit upper chest.



I did it that way for many years because I thought that was the right way, and just flapping your dead fish ass on the bench "felt right." Of course I kept hurting my shoulders but thats life right? I'm glad I know the OTHER way now.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2004)

My form looks exactly like how you lifted in your video clip .


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 11, 2004)

Happen to have a link to Mudge's lift, or is the clip no longer available? I've been wanting to see it.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> My form looks exactly like how you lifted in your video clip .



Hard to really see since its not overhead, I bench pretty low, not high as in the pic.

The link is in my sig dude, it says Clips.


----------



## Randy (Dec 11, 2004)

Well today was my bench day so I tried to pay more attention to my form.
It seems that when I lift my elbows are in close to by sides when I lift. They definately are not pointing outward. So I must be doing them right. I took like 3-4 days off due to the weather though and I tell you I felt about 30lbs weaker. It could be the creatine as well since I've been running on my off week. I did 270 for 2 reps.


----------



## Michael D (Dec 11, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Elbow wraps? Nothing is allowed on your elbows in a PL competition, only wrists, and ABOVE the elbow.



What is a PL comp?  This was just some local competition where people can win a few bucks.  Obviously, not nationally recognized.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 11, 2004)

PL = Powerlifting, anything wrapped around the elbows would help extend the arm just like a knee wrap. Its not allowed in benching.


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 11, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> The link is in my sig dude, it says Clips.


No idea how I missed those before.

Anyway, I downloaded them and watched them all. I have to admit, I was beyond impressed. I also found that your form is practically identical to mine. Only difference is I bend forward a bit more for my rows.

Awesome clips! Thanks a ton for sharing them. I felt bad downloading them and mooching your bandwidth, but, hey, that's what you put them online for, right?


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2004)

Evil,

Don't feel bad, if you downloaded the clips then you are not mooching Mudge's bandwidth, You are using your own. The only time you use his bandwidth is if you view them directly from his server.



			
				Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Awesome clips! Thanks a ton for sharing them. I felt bad downloading them and mooching your bandwidth, but, hey, that's what you put them online for, right?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2004)

Downloading is still bandwidth, but downloading it ONCE and watching it over and over is a single download - where streaming it every time, unless cached, is heavier use. I am not worried about my bandwidth at this time though. I have 15GB xfer per month.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2004)

What I'm saying is once the file is downloaded,  the file is then being viewed on the clients workstation and not drawing bandwidth from your server..    What really kills servers is when people copy and forward the links that point directly to your server and then several people playing the file ....


----------



## lilros (Dec 12, 2004)

never used any gear but am planning to. As of right now, I can put up 295 (weighing just under 160) without a shirt.  Have not done that in competition so its not official, but pretty close to it.  Damn Sat. Fever, those ur real #s. Pretty impressive!!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> What I'm saying is once the file is downloaded,  the file is then being viewed on the clients workstation and not drawing bandwidth from your server..    What really kills servers is when people copy and forward the links that point directly to your server and then several people playing the file ....



Yep streaming it over and over versus a single download.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

that pic isn't 90% he has to come down another 10 to hit 90 degrees, and still he is about 4-6 " off his chest...I never bench that way and don't think anyone should...you should touch your chest and come up if your a BB , PL come down quick and up as quick as possible almost bouncing the weight...i preferr to do a combo, come down and hit the chest then back up with a supine ( flat ) back ont he bench


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

mudge excellent clips by the way...whast ur stats and routine?


----------



## Evil ANT (Dec 12, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I am not worried about my bandwidth at this time though. I have 15GB xfer per month.


Okay, that's all I needed to hear. 

I know some server providers suck and charge through the roof if you go over on bandwidth. All of my servers are from ev1servers.net and they're pretty decent as far as providing bandwidth goes. Each server allows at least 800 GB's per month so I generally don't have to worry about exceeding my bandwidth limit.

Whoa! I just slipped into nerd talk there for a moment. Back to macho weightlifting talk, dammit!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but PL's don't "bounce" the weight off their chest. You need to touch your chest, stop and then press.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

on DE days they hit their chest so fast it gives a bouncing impression


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Correct me if I'm wrong, but PL's don't "bounce" the weight off their chest. You need to touch your chest, stop and then press.



Only in competition with a shirt, shirtless lifters in competition dont have to pause.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> mudge excellent clips by the way...whast ur stats and routine?



Routine is in my training log, linked in my sig. 6'1.5" 242 pounds right now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> on DE days they hit their chest so fast it gives a bouncing impression


I've never done that. I always pause before exploding.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Only in competition with a shirt, shirtless lifters in competition dont have to pause.


Ok, thanks Mudge.   

I find the wider my grip the harder it is to keep my elbows in. But then the narrower my grip the less weight I can handle, LOL.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Thats the bodybuilder way, which I avoid. However there is only so low you can go without a shirt. I am still trying to find a way to bring my elbows in more.


I don't understand this statement.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

don't pause...why would you pause,,,your breaking your moment...not good physics buddy!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

You pause to develop explosive strength from the bottom of the movement. You don't use DE days to use momentum.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2004)

I think Mudge might have some more to say about his bandwidth    





			
				Evil ANT said:
			
		

> Okay, that's all I needed to hear.
> 
> I know some server providers suck and charge through the roof if you go over on bandwidth. All of my servers are from ev1servers.net and they're pretty decent as far as providing bandwidth goes. Each server allows at least 800 GB's per month so I generally don't have to worry about exceeding my bandwidth limit.
> 
> Whoa! I just slipped into nerd talk there for a moment. Back to macho weightlifting talk, dammit!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I don't understand this statement.



Much easier for me to keep my elbows in if I bench low on the chest, but there is only so low I can go before losing it. Depending on the shirt, the sweet spot is often very low on the chest making this very easy to do.

Since I bench shirtless for now, like you if I bring my grip in I can keep my arms in easier but it makes the movement too arm intensive. I am still chasing the elusive perfect form.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 12, 2004)

I think I gotcha. So wearing the shirt helps allow to keep arms in and go lower on the chest. I need to get a shirt sometime soon.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2004)

The term I'm referring to is hot linking... 



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> Yep streaming it over and over versus a single download.


----------



## Randy (Dec 12, 2004)

I never seen a shirt that helped ones bench form  
I myself just wear a tee shirt  


			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think I gotcha. So wearing the shirt helps allow to keep arms in and go lower on the chest. I need to get a shirt sometime soon.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 12, 2004)

you do not pause on DE days, read anything by louie simmons or dave tate


----------



## Mudge (Dec 12, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I think I gotcha. So wearing the shirt helps allow to keep arms in and go lower on the chest. I need to get a shirt sometime soon.



Get 2-3 good spotters who know about them, get someone to teach you how to use one, then go for it.

Gene Rychlak almost lost some teeth during his attempts at hitting 1005, shirts are no joke, and Gene is notorious for getting more out of his gear than anyone else.


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Get 2-3 good spotters who know about them, get someone to teach you how to use one, then go for it.
> 
> Gene Rychlak almost lost some teeth during his attempts at hitting 1005, shirts are no joke, and Gene is notorious for getting more out of his gear than anyone else.


Wow, now I'm scared LOL. Actually I've joined a powerlifting team here in VA so I'm sure they'd be very helpful helping me learn the shirt. Thanks Mudge!


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

tenxyearsxgone said:
			
		

> you do not pause on DE days, read anything by louie simmons or dave tate


I have.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 13, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Wow, now I'm scared LOL. Actually I've joined a powerlifting team here in VA so I'm sure they'd be very helpful helping me learn the shirt. Thanks Mudge!



Definitely, its just not something to use alone


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

the point of DE days is for explosion fast bar speed eccentric and concentric


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Definitely, its just not something to use alone


Well I'm planning to compete soon and this is a whole new world. LOL.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Dec 13, 2004)

where do you compete, im in NY i'd like to do 181lb weight class deadlift, i'm currently at 445 but i feel i could go 450 and more with proper training...i know guys probably pull like 600 in my class... any idea?


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 13, 2004)

No idea buddy. Like I told Mudge I'm completely new to powerlifting. I'd be competing down in the VA/DC area. P-Funk might be a good guy to PM and ask, he's pretty knowledgable about the goings on in NY since he lives there too.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 13, 2004)

First find an organization that you like, THEN find out if they have meets in your area. If you are only doing a meet once a year you can travel a bit, but with the wide variety of rules out there, find an organization first IMO.


----------



## shortystuf21 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey, guys im new to this forum thingy iam 15 years old i bench 170 and squat 275 i play football and i play line backer, d-line,and o-line. so wuts ure max?


----------



## shortystuf21 (Dec 16, 2004)

no offense mudge but y did u show a pic of ure legs lol i dont wanna see that


----------



## Vince2005 (Dec 16, 2004)

I have a new max bench it's 150 pounds which I think is a pretty good gain from 115 to 150 in four months.I could have done 155 pounds but when I first started to maxout it didn't count.Next goal is 180 pounds in three months hope I can hit it.


----------



## ph8bringer (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm 15 yrs old, weigh 75 kilos (160 something pounds) and I can bench 90. (200 pounds.) However, I use a rack to bench 90 kilos, and on a normal bench I can do about 75.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2004)

shortystuf21 said:
			
		

> no offense mudge but y did u show a pic of ure legs lol i dont wanna see that



If you can't stand the sight of a human body dont look, I'm not naked and I show far less than a bodybuilder in competition.


----------



## AZNracerx1989 (Dec 17, 2004)

i am 15 years old, weigh 124lbs, and bench 140lbs


----------



## Machher (Dec 17, 2004)

im 16, BBing for about 1 year of which 6 months i didnt know wth i was doing...

my 1RM is 225 not tooo shabby, i gained 100 lbs on my bench over the summer + 2 months or so. Believe it or not


----------



## fireball (Dec 17, 2004)

5'6" 150#
max is 265 and stuck there.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Dec 17, 2004)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If you can't stand the sight of a human body dont look, I'm not naked and I show far less than a bodybuilder in competition.


 Hahahaha ... Mudge did you look at the kid's age?  

 Hey Shorty welcome to IM.  If you want to lose those "get-away-sticks" you're walking around on ask Mudge for some tips instead of telling him to change what he does.   He's a good guy and will be one of the most helpful people you will meet here at IM.  Good to see you lifting at such a young age.  Keep it up!!


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 17, 2004)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> "get-away-sticks"



AHAHAHHAHAHAA


----------



## Hutz (Dec 18, 2004)

hey man i was skinny back in the day of course u can get up to 150 lbs
 justr keep at it work everything to help ur overall look... haha
 sound pretty skinny 
 yeah just work hard n u can do it man
 good luck


----------



## Hutz (Dec 18, 2004)

ignore tht haha


----------



## GIZmo_Timme (Dec 19, 2004)

ahh i love this thread


----------



## Twin Peak (Dec 19, 2004)

I won't max anymore, but a week or two ago, I hit 225 for 25 reps on the incline.  That was a personal best (never, ever trained in such high rep ranges before).


----------



## www.rbray.co.uk (Dec 20, 2004)

*bench aided by supplements*

I can bench at the moment for 1 rep max 286 lbs but a month or two ago i could only do 220 lbs its probably due to the creatine and testex i have started taking from sportlab


----------



## Wallsy72 (Jan 13, 2005)

I can bench 275ilbs for 4-6 reps, I weight approx 190ilbs, unsure as to what I could manage for 1 rep, poss 300ilbs+ if I were fresh and by the way thats whilst I'm off the gear


----------



## Iceman (Jan 13, 2005)

iI'm 22, 195 LBS.....bench 275 2-3 times


----------



## rhouzer (Jan 13, 2005)

Don't know how good my bench is.  I'm 18 5'8'' and only 135lb.  I can bench a max of 170lb (3 sets of 5 reps) but i rarly use a bench press.  I tend to do a lot of push ups.  Not a whole lot any more but i tend to now to do sets of 40 (i do a warm up of about 60 push ups) and do about 300 push ups (that is with good form and without rest during sets)


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 13, 2005)

17, 5'9, 170 lbs and my bench is 235


----------



## bushroot (Jan 14, 2005)

26, 5' 10", 225lbs.  295 off the gear, into my 6th week and adding 10lbs. to my max each week.


----------



## bracewater (Jan 14, 2005)

24 years old  weigh 195lbs, 5' 11"  Press 310lbs


----------



## AnabolicFreak04 (Jan 14, 2005)

I never max but I hit 225 for 31 reps @ a football combine.


----------



## ATFCanine (Jan 14, 2005)

20 yrs old, only 175lbs weight, 275 lbs bench. Maybe a lil more. Started my M1T hopefully it'll be around 290-300 after the bottle is gone and weight at 185-190.


----------



## Animal 05 (Jan 15, 2005)

Im 5'9 and weigh 163, give or take 2 pounds on different days. I can bench 290, but I'm turning some corners and closing in on 3 real quickly. I hit a wall for awhile but I switched up my routine a little bit and I'm rolling again.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 15, 2005)

Up to 235....Thought I wouldnt hit my goal of 250 for late feb but I just might...arrrr


----------



## BIGDAVE (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm 28,252Lbs and my best bench is 415lbs.I hope to do a bit more this year,i'm currently training for a little powerlifting comp in my local gym in a couple of months.


----------



## Toughman (Jan 23, 2005)

hi

ive just joined and want to get into shape. im 23 and have never lifted a weight in my life (lol). i just had my first go doing a bench press and only managed to lift 40kg / 88lbs and i think this is poor as i weigh about 180 pounds which is proberly all fat   . i also had ago at upright rows and i managed to lift 56kg / 123lbs

can anyone give me some sort of workout guide for the complete beginer

thanks


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2005)

Read the stickies.  I can't express that enough.  Alot of the information your looking for is in those articles.  Go for it, man.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 23, 2005)

Very very strange to upright row more than you bench, start with working on form.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 24, 2005)

I haven't done a barbell bench for as long as I can remember, but based off of my dumbbell bench presses I would estimate, after my body's used to holding a barbell I could do 160 lbs if I really pushed myself (with a spotter for safety of course).


----------



## Toughman (Jan 24, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Very very strange to upright row more than you bench, start with working on form.


it might be because im a delivery driver and have to pick up heavy boxes so maybe that muscle gets used more

i thought it was strange myself as i was tryin in out with my mate who has been lifting weights for over 6 months now he could only manage 51kg on the upright rows but lifts almost 75kg on the bench press


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 24, 2005)

i'm 20 years old, weigh 90lbs and i can bench 560lbs! (4-5 clean reps)


----------



## spartan (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm 29 5'10 and my best lift was 455 on gear when I was peacekeeping in Bosnia 2000


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 25, 2005)

Back when i was in Iraq for peacekeeping, i benched 721 LB's for 3 reps @ 0% bodyfat.


----------



## westb51 (Jan 25, 2005)

One time i was peacekeeping on the moon, and in first gear i did 454lbs, then i hit second and did 540, my rpm's were out of control @ third and i could only lift neil armstrong.


----------



## simbh (Jan 26, 2005)

Well , I do my 8 reps with 175lbs ... So my max bench , with mudge's calc link is 217lbs.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 27, 2005)

I was peacekeeping back in the school playground when i was younger, i benched 510lbs!! not bad considering i was only 13 at the time!


----------



## Mags (Jan 27, 2005)

I bench 600 kilos, with as many children hanging from the back and sitting on the plates as possible. If i don't bench, i'll do heavy dumbells, but instead of dumbells, i travel to the artic circle (cardio) carve out a huge chunk of ice, bring it back, melt it, get out the two giant wooly mammoths who were fighting each other, and bench them using their tusks as handles.


----------



## Mags (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry, best bench so far is 312lbs for 6reps.Tend to work dumbells though as chest seems to respond better to that.


----------



## GoPower (Jan 28, 2005)

Currently at 225#, 395x5 flat bench max set.


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Jan 28, 2005)

19 yrs. old, 6'2'' 195 last benched 335 on the 25th of January.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 28, 2005)

Well... I bench *cough*200*cough*... yeah


----------



## Calhoun295 (Jan 29, 2005)

I'm 17 and my current weight is 175lbs.  I started lifting in October of '04, and I currently bench around 160 to start off, doing 10 reps.

Is this good progress? Should I be doing more?


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 30, 2005)

spartan said:
			
		

> I'm 29 5'10 and my best lift was 455 on gear when I was peacekeeping in Bosnia 2000



455 on gear?   

u fuckin pussy!


----------



## DbLPLatinum89 (Jan 30, 2005)

Currently weigh 195 at 6'2'' and 6%bodyfat, bench press is at 325.


----------



## PakNSave_Boy (Mar 13, 2005)

I weight 179 18yo and i bench 110 KG miximum


----------



## EvilEvo (Mar 13, 2005)

20yo
5'8"
155lbs
1RM 215


----------



## Trusted Employe (Mar 13, 2005)

i weight 147, 15 and can bench 200


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 15, 2005)

455


----------



## Mudge (Mar 15, 2005)

I can bench the bar. Of this I am certain.


----------



## IamIkari (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm 24, 6'1", 205lbs.  Max 1 Rep is 200lbs.  Getting close to my own body weight


----------



## Naruto81 (Mar 15, 2005)

5' 10" age 23 at 152 lbs.  can bench 225 lbs max.  do you guys think the only way for me to increase the bench is by gaining weight?  i'm stuck!!


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2005)

Naruto81 said:
			
		

> 5' 10" age 23 at 152 lbs. can bench 225 lbs max. do you guys think the only way for me to increase the bench is by gaining weight? i'm stuck!!


 Size is not a direct corralation of strength.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Size is not a direct corralation of strength.


Holy crow!  You are 15!!   That's awesome!  Is that you in your avi?  If so, WOW!!  Great job!


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Size is not a direct corralation of strength.


 If you want to make bigger gains I would put on some weight.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 15, 2005)

Did 135x6 today...... Sucks compared to other people, but I'm happy with my progress. Never maxed out, but I'm guessing around 160 if I did.



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> I can bench the bar. Of this I am certain.


 Heh, I'm with ya there


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2005)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Holy crow!  You are 15!!   That's awesome!  Is that you in your avi?  If so, WOW!!  Great job!


 Thank you, it is me in my avi.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 15, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> If you want to make bigger gains I would put on some weight.


 That is a good idea, but you can get stronger and stay the same weight. Just not at the same rate.


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Thank you, it is me in my avi.


Awesome!  Those 15 year old chickies are lucky!!


----------



## Sapphire (Mar 15, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> That is a good idea, but you can get stronger and stay the same weight. Just not at the same rate.


If you want more muscle you need to gain weight...      Me too, I am trying...


----------



## bio-chem (Mar 15, 2005)

24 y.o.
170 lbs
6'0"
265 lb max


----------



## Vince2005 (Mar 15, 2005)

I maxedout today at 180 pounds I reached the goal I set


----------



## njc (Mar 15, 2005)

50 pounds.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 15, 2005)

i can do 210 now! yay for me, and i weigh only 186 now!


----------



## Mudge (Mar 15, 2005)

Naruto81 said:
			
		

> 5' 10" age 23 at 152 lbs.  can bench 225 lbs max.  do you guys think the only way for me to increase the bench is by gaining weight?  i'm stuck!!



Size helps for a few reasons, but its not a requirement. The world record holder for bench (Gene Rychlak Jr) set his 1005 press at around 370 pounds, but there are guys far lighter in the 242s well into the 700s.

If you want to increase strength, train for strength.   I dont make use of any fancy techniques but progress for me has slowed to the point where I need to make use of them to make jumps in weight similar to what I used to when I was "newer."


----------



## rangers97 (Mar 16, 2005)

damn! everyone in here for the most part is so young! What I wouldn't give to be 16 again and get into lifting back then...    I am 30 now, going on 31 and only started lifting seriously since I was about 25.  I imagine what I could lift if I did start that young, but anyway, yesterday I actually did a personal best of 250x9 and that was after 2 very taxing sets of squats.  My goal is to get up to 300 for reps...very possibly I can do 300 for a single now, but I am scared to try


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 16, 2005)

rangers97 said:
			
		

> damn! everyone in here for the most part is so young! What I wouldn't give to be 16 again and get into lifting back then...  I am 30 now, going on 31 and only started lifting seriously since I was about 25. I imagine what I could lift if I did start that young, but anyway, yesterday I actually did a personal best of 250x9 and that was after 2 very taxing sets of squats. My goal is to get up to 300 for reps...very possibly I can do 300 for a single now, but I am scared to try


 Why would you be worried if you had a spot?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 16, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Why would you be worried if you had a spot?



He's probably worried because he has a mental block
and if he doesnt get 300 now, it may take him months to do it


----------



## rangers97 (Mar 17, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Why would you be worried if you had a spot?


ok maybe if I had a "good" spotter, one who I know could take the weight up in case I couldn't do it at all, ok then I wouldn't be scared


----------



## rangers97 (Mar 17, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> He's probably worried because he has a mental block
> and if he doesnt get 300 now, it may take him months to do it


very possible, just laying under that much weight when you never did anything close to it before is a little unnerving....


----------



## smallfry (Mar 17, 2005)

*what's up*



			
				Mudge said:
			
		

> 1kg = 2.2 pounds, 20kg = 44 pounds


hey man what you quoted on the bottom of the page is true ... 

alright i'm a new guy to this program so allow me to introduce myself 
you know my username so that is outof the way 
 the user name is true about my size but is missleading about my strength i am not a cocky bastard like some on here not meaning just anyone who reads this . But anyway 
I weight 150 
i bench 260 
i squatted last year 405  chances are i can't do it now
curl is 125 to 130 
sure it sounds crazy but keep in mind that i've been workin out 4 to 5 years   
i've train a friend for 4 months he came in there benching 95 pounds and came out benching 200 i wish i could make that kind of jump in bench i don't use any stimulants i don't believe in buyin supplements .... it will mess you up one way or another .
so i've introduce myself i believe that i'll learn something by being in this program and i believe that you can learn something from me .


----------



## HalfManHalfAmaz (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm 6'4", 285lbs at 12% BF and bench 515(10 plates and 2 dimes) RAW; no shirt, no spotter, no lift off, no arch for 3 reps.  Haven't used gear since college, 9+ years ago.


----------



## devildog88 (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow!  I am 185b lbs and can only bench 290!  Been a struggle every since I started lifting 10 years ago.  I am completely gear free, never used it!  (as is apperant with my bench!)


----------



## doeslayer (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm 23, 5"10", 186lbs, can put up 295.


----------



## Uzi9 (Mar 23, 2005)

Just racked 310lbs for a rep


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 23, 2005)

doeslayer said:
			
		

> I'm 23, 5"10", 186lbs, can put up 295.



lol we weight the same, but your bench is 85 lbs more than me 

But im only 17


----------



## MawkieMawk (Mar 24, 2005)

Just started lifting at the end of September... used to be a long-distance runner....
I am 19, weigh 165-170 lbs. depending.... and maxed out 225 the other day.... yeah boy!


----------



## goal_500_bench (Mar 25, 2005)

HalfManHalfAmaz said:
			
		

> I'm 6'4", 285lbs at 12% BF and bench 515(10 plates and 2 dimes) RAW; no shirt, no spotter, no lift off, no arch for 3 reps. Haven't used gear since college, 9+ years ago.


I believe you.......


----------



## HalfManHalfAmaz (Mar 25, 2005)

goal_500_bench said:
			
		

> I believe you.......



Lifting at 4 in the morning, I have no choice.  How do you think I got it up in the first place?  If I hadn't, I probably would've been pinned for 20-30 minutes, easy.  I'm usually the only one there, aside from the guy at the front desk, until around 5.  Ask anyone at X-Sport Fitness (formerly Powerhouse Gym) on Elston about the BIG, Black guy with the pierced nipples and the Atlas tattoo on his back.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Mar 26, 2005)

I found this thread and the RESPONSE to this thread pretty funny when on another thread it seems like the bench press is the "most over-rated" excercise that we all do.     Anyone who lifts for a while or knows someone who lifts asks or gets asked the same question:  "how much ya' bench?".     ANyways, I have recently put up personal bests in the bench after not doing ANY actual barbell benchpressing for at least a year if not longer because of shoulder problems.   I was fairly unfamiliar with the "feel" of the barbell so I took it easy....135 to warm up (too light), I then went to 225 and did it 15 times, I then jumped to 285 and did it 10 times and then jumped to 315 and did it 3 times.     I was PUMPED!   Ive never been big into supplements and alot of the other stuff guys preached about in the gym either but I just barely started using creatine 2 weeks ago and Im hoping for some big gains in ALL areas of my lifting, not just bench.   My goal is to bench 375 for at least one rep by June 1st.


----------



## HalfManHalfAmaz (Mar 26, 2005)

BiggerNstronger said:
			
		

> ANyways, I have recently put up personal bests in the bench after not doing ANY actual barbell benchpressing for at least a year if not longer because of shoulder problems.   I was fairly unfamiliar with the "feel" of the barbell so I took it easy....135 to warm up (too light), I then went to 225 and did it 15 times, I then jumped to 285 and did it 10 times and then jumped to 315 and did it 3 times.



BiggerNstronger

I was exactly the same way.  I was never a big bencher(I have loooong arms).  I tore up my shoulder in a motorcycle accident and hadn't benched in 2+ years.   Id been doing, flys, pushups and some rotator work in rehab.  I put 225 on the bar and threw it so fast and easy it scared me, the bar almost flew out of my hands.  When all was said and done that day, I got 365 up for 2 reps.  It took a while to get used to the feel of HEAVY weight on the bar, but once that happened, I never looked back.  It actually makes me wonder if the strength was always there and I could have done it years ago, or if it was the rehab that did it.


----------



## BiggerNstronger (Mar 26, 2005)

HalfmanHalfAmaz.....Interesting.  I had some shoulder problems that I felt were FROM flat bench and military press so I quit both of those completely.  I have "excercise" that I do that are basically the same as the ones they give for people who are recovering from rotator cuff probs.   I have been feeling good so I figured I would give it a try.   Its ON now...I may have to set a higher goal sooner...400 by July 15th?    Im going for it.


----------



## tommyboy11 (Mar 26, 2005)

24 years old, 6 ft tall, 205 pounds, did 315 3 times the other night man that made me happy, i hope to 1rm 345 by the end of may


----------



## Uzi9 (Mar 31, 2005)

Dont wanna keep posting my Increases but just lifted 315lbs for 5 reps    
since I have come back from a 2 month lay off I just dont stop growing.

Gonna bench 405 by summer...... NO PROBLEMO! LIGHT WEIGHT!


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 31, 2005)

I want 500 real bad....im at 455 now and have been for a while.  I constantly go up on dumbbells but for some reason not on barbell.  I like incline better.


----------



## Uzi9 (Mar 31, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> I want 500 real bad....im at 455 now and have been for a while. I constantly go up on dumbbells but for some reason not on barbell. I like incline better.


whats your stats


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 31, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> whats your stats


  Im 6'1" 265.....been lifting 12 years.  Learned everything by trial and error.
  at about 12-13% bodyfat.


----------



## Uzi9 (Mar 31, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> Im 6'1" 265.....been lifting 12 years. Learned everything by trial and error.
> at about 12-13% bodyfat.


Do you post in the anabolic section??


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 31, 2005)

Uzi9 said:
			
		

> Do you post in the anabolic section??


  no not yet.  do you?


----------



## njc (Mar 31, 2005)

I just put up 55 lbs. I think ill add some 2 and a halfs and go for 60 in a couple of months.


----------



## westb51 (Mar 31, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> I want 500 real bad....im at 455 now and have been for a while. I constantly go up on dumbbells but for some reason not on barbell. I like incline better.


what size dumbbells are you pushing?


----------



## njc (Mar 31, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Size helps for a few reasons, but its not a requirement. The world record holder for bench (Gene Rychlak Jr) set his 1005 press at around 370 pounds, but there are guys far lighter in the 242s well into the 700s.
> 
> If you want to increase strength, train for strength.  I dont make use of any fancy techniques but progress for me has slowed to the point where I need to make use of them to make jumps in weight similar to what I used to when I was "newer."


Man what is that qoute in your sig. all about


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 31, 2005)

njc said:
			
		

> Man what is that qoute in your sig. all about



lol, you talking about Leon? don't ask, we don't want him getting news of this and ruining this thread too! however it would be funny to know what he benches, considering he is the strongest on these forums


----------



## fletcher6490 (Mar 31, 2005)

I've been lifting for 2 months now
I'm 22  weight 144 lbs and height 5'7"

I don't ever max out because I don't have a spotter but I put up 195 for 8 the other day.

So maybe 235 - 255

I will have to try maxing out next week


----------



## donmega (Apr 1, 2005)

*re: how much can you bench*

Hey just replying to the threat on how much you can bench and at present i,m 25 years old i weight in at 189 pounds and i can bench 275 lbs at 4reps  and my working weight at present is 235 lbs at 8 reps  i,m not on any supplements as the present time but am taking iso pro protine witch i credit to my results but if any one can tell me if there are any REALLY good supplements to take just to give me a added boost so i can maybe claim my goal of 300 lbs before next Christmas much appreciated and look really good this summer thank everyone and keep up the good work


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Apr 1, 2005)

westb51 said:
			
		

> what size dumbbells are you pushing?


  I can get 165 for 6-7 reps.


----------



## vegman (Apr 1, 2005)

HalfManHalfAmaz said:
			
		

> I'm 6'4", 285lbs at 12% BF and bench 515(10 plates and 2 dimes) RAW; no shirt, no spotter, no lift off, no arch for 3 reps. Haven't used gear since college, 9+ years ago.


 you got any pics? you must be huge


----------



## vegman (Apr 1, 2005)

Maynard Keenan said:
			
		

> I can get 165 for 6-7 reps.


 I'm feeling VERY WEAK right now!


----------



## HalfManHalfAmaz (Apr 4, 2005)

Actually, no.  Becasue of my height,  it sounds a lot more impressive than it is.  I'll put up a pic when I get home.


----------



## bigiron330 (Apr 4, 2005)

6'1 225, 1 RM 330  can do 275 for 6-7 reps.


----------



## ultraman2000 (Apr 4, 2005)

ive been lifting for 6years and my bench stuck i couldnt do 150lbs. maybe aroung 120lbs


----------



## smallfry (Apr 5, 2005)

*how much can i bench*

what's up  yall

I might hang w/ some of you but that would proably have to do the amount of years lifting ..
I started in 6th grade and now in 10th i weigh 150 and  bench 300 this bench was rightful earned maybe some of you seen the last quote i sent out i don't believe in supplements although i 've thought about it perhaps i'll use some when i turn 18 . i need some help though i need to know if there are shoulder exercises that i haven't tried . i think that is what i need to work on cuz when i go down to my chest on bench it becomes heavier than when it is above my head ya know so if anyone has any suggestions  i would appreciate it .
hollar back


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Apr 7, 2005)

Im 5'10'' sadly i wish i was a lil taller and i weigh like 140. The other day I was almost able to do 150lbs. I think I can do it tomorrow . I kno im all noobish compared to u guys but im pretty happy about it. lol


----------



## The_Man (Apr 8, 2005)

I used to do powerlifting before i started bb.
My best eva was 600lbs raw (belt)


----------



## LAM (Apr 8, 2005)

The_Man said:
			
		

> I used to do powerlifting before i started bb.
> My best eva was 600lbs raw (belt)



that's pretty much the best I've seen RAW and done by someone who wasn't a total fat ass.  anyone under 250 lbs benching 600 RAW is one strong MOFO !


----------



## The_Man (Apr 8, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> that's pretty much the best I've seen RAW and done by someone who wasn't a total fat ass.  anyone under 250 lbs benching 600 RAW is one strong MOFO !



At the time i was 260lbs maybe 270lbs I cant remember.


----------



## $JPRIDE$ (Apr 15, 2005)

*how much i can bench*

hey im 15 i weigh in around i think 150-160 last time i checked im 5'10 nd i can bench around 150 lbs but that was so far my very most nd i only got one rep out of it.


----------



## SCMuscle (Apr 15, 2005)

*bench*

50 yo bodybuilder here, weight is 205, bench 365


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Apr 15, 2005)

SCMuscle said:
			
		

> 50 yo bodybuilder here, weight is 205, bench 365



Wow! you look great for age 50!!! Hell, you look great for any age, great job!


----------



## rhouzer (May 6, 2005)

*bench*

Not sure how good mine is but I'm 5'6' 144lbs 18yrs old and I can bech 200lbs    and been lifting for 1 year now (liften off and on for a couple years before but not heavy weights).  ! year ago I weighed about 119lbs and could put up  120 max so ive gotten a lot better in less than a year (probly about 7months).
Yeah and you people who are taller than me and say you wish your where taller make me feel short.


----------



## TCAP28 (May 6, 2005)

I weigh 185 pounds and bench around 225 pounds.  I was able to do more when I was actually in good shape.


----------



## Ramathorn (May 7, 2005)

6'3, 205lbs, Bench: 300lbs * 6


----------



## Gibber (May 13, 2005)

*31 YOA - 180lbs.*

I am 5'9" and weigh rougly 180 lbs.  Bench 315x3 on a good day.


----------



## pitt-bull (May 13, 2005)

5'8" 230. I've done 420 raw in the gym. 400 raw in competition.


----------



## BigB3240 (May 13, 2005)

Right before my surgery in Feb., I was 19, 6'1.5" 220 w/ about 10.5% BF. I got 375 two days before raw. 

WHats the point in usin these 'bench suits' or whatever theyre called? Isn't that considered cheating?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 13, 2005)

BigB3240 said:
			
		

> WHats the point in usin these 'bench suits' or whatever theyre called? Isn't that considered cheating?


It helps you lift more, it puts more stress on your triceps. There are shirted meets and unshirted meets, so no it's not cheating.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 13, 2005)

The theory behind bench shirts is that they help protect against injury and can also enable the lifter to handle more weight.  They're not considered cheating if the federation holding the meet permits their use.  One of the people here on IM, Mudge, is currently using one.  Hopefully he will check in and give a more thorough explanation.

Personally, I don't see the point in using them, but I don't compete in meets.  If you can't lift a weight without one, then you can't lift it.  Using a shirt doesn't make you stronger.  It just helps you lift more weight.  If others choose to use one, who am I to say it's cheating?

However, there are many, many people who compete in meets where bench shirts (and other gear for the squat and deadlift) are allowed.  If there weren't demands for such meets, the various federations holding these meets would fold. There are obviously enough people to support these various organizations.  As in many other things in this world, to each his (or her) own.


----------



## Doublebase (May 13, 2005)

215 at 170lbs.  Pretty weak.  I just started lifting.


----------



## mp5man1 (May 13, 2005)

44 yrs old 230 lbs 320.


----------



## GFR (May 13, 2005)

GIZmo_Timme said:
			
		

> I would like to know how strong you guys are, so how much can you bench?<------ i know! its not bench press


Im 6'1 and  257 right now and my best raw benchpress workout was first heavy set 365 x 17, second set 405 x 11,third set 505 x 3.


----------



## kicka19 (May 16, 2005)

5'10", 20 years old, 170lbs put up about 260 raw, used to bench like crazy but it really isnt worth it to focus on anymore, had to stay bulked up to keep the gain coming and id rather look good and do reps at 205 then max all the time


----------



## bildungsroman (Jun 29, 2005)

Autarch said:
			
		

> So I know this is kind of sad but I am 6'3" and 158 lbs and I can only bench 80lbs.
> 
> Thing is though is I am an extreme ectomorph. I am tall and very skinny with thin bones and a fairly thin frame but with very long arms and legs. My arms are actually quite strong (oddly I can armwrestle guys who are a lot bigger than me and win) but I just have so far that I have to move the bar when I bench that I can't do that much weight. My brother is the same way.
> 
> My goal is to bench 150lbs. That isn't unreasonable, I think. As is I have high hopes and I am trying to establish a routine with dedication...




ya im 6'5 and when i started working out at first, i couldnt get 100 lbs off my chest, but after 5 solid months of working out im up to 180.  of course my body weight went from 160 to 180.  the important thing is to eat!


----------



## sk24max (Jun 29, 2005)

weight=155  bench=185


----------



## Knightriderjl (Jul 3, 2005)

*Benching*

I'm 17 years old, 160 pounds and i bench 250. Its sad compared to the ones in the 300's


----------



## GFR (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm stuck at 185 right now.I weigh 297 and am 5'5.


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I'm stuck at 185 right now.I weigh 297 and am 5'5.


----------



## GFR (Jul 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

>


----------



## min0 lee (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm just showing you that there is love for long haired short fat dudes.


----------



## GFR (Jul 3, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I'm just showing you that there is love for long haired short fat dudes.


----------



## strongpointe85 (Jul 22, 2005)

lets see.... i lost a severe amount of weight... 70 lbs... i went from 250-180 in the matter of a year and i was weak as shit... but now im 6' 180 and i can bench 205-215 depending on how good i feel... thats not really strong... but im quite happy with my progress


----------



## Moze (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm 6-0, 185 lbs. but can bench only 140 lbs. It's sad, but I'm trying.

Moze


----------



## strongpointe85 (Jul 23, 2005)

you'll get there moze... dont you worry... just make sure you have proper diet as well as hitting up the gym as often as needed.... i found that to be extremely important


----------



## kicka19 (Jul 23, 2005)

20, 5'10" 180 lbs just hit 300 on the bench


----------



## HardTrainer (Jul 23, 2005)

687.7654lbs for a rep


----------



## Beto (Jul 23, 2005)

well actually, I don´t lift to much in bench press, lol, I lift 185 pounds,   


C ya


----------



## smallfry (Sep 3, 2005)

Im 16 weigh 150 bench 300 ..lifted for 5 yrs or 6 i start in 6th grade im starting to get stuck w/ 300 which suxs


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 3, 2005)

smallfry said:
			
		

> Im 16 weigh 150 bench 300 ..lifted for 5 yrs or 6 i start in 6th grade im starting to get stuck w/ 300 which suxs


 Hmm, I tempted to call bullshit on that. How tall are you?


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Hmm, I tempted to call bullshit on that. How tall are you?


I hit 300 at 15....but weighed 175

had a buddy who benched 290...in competition at 142 and was 17


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hit 300 at 15....but weighed 175
> 
> had a buddy who benched 290...in competition at 142 and was 17


 I know it's possible.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> I hit 300 at 15....but weighed 175
> 
> had a buddy who benched 290...in competition at 142 and was 17


 And BTW god damn that's good. What were you squating/deadlifting? Or did you just bench at 15? What height were you?


----------



## GFR (Sep 3, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> And BTW god damn that's good. What were you squating/deadlifting? Or did you just bench at 15? What height were you?


at 15 just bench and curls  
Started squatting at 16 for football.....but my squat has always sucked...big legs and no strength.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 3, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> at 15 just bench and curls
> Started squatting at 16 for football.....but my squat has always sucked...big legs and no strength.


 I am starting to see a pattern of people that have big benches and squats only a little higher than there bench. Do you know of any corralation?


----------



## KEFE (Sep 4, 2005)

my max as a 11 year old was around 130 i dont kow how much it is now tho


----------



## smallfry (Sep 4, 2005)

im 5'9 i just have good gentics plus come oon add 5yrs of lift weights to that never miss a workout that should shove your bullshit in your mouth  

hard work pays off


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

smallfry said:
			
		

> im 5'9 i just have good gentics plus come oon add 5yrs of lift weights to that never miss a workout that should shove your bullshit in your mouth
> 
> hard work pays off


 Ya, I guess that's believable. How much you squat/deadlift?


----------



## TheCurse (Sep 4, 2005)

360 @ 205.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 4, 2005)

TheCurse said:
			
		

> 360 @ 205.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 4, 2005)

_Too long. Somebody close this thread. _


----------



## KEFE (Sep 4, 2005)

hard work does pay off i made great progress from a steady year


----------



## smallfry (Sep 4, 2005)

well in shit i forget uh in the summer training in workout with 4o5 did that 4 times literally overloaded my ass the bar as i was trying to racked being short and started to roll down my shoulder blades then i started yelling get this shit off me   lol at time it wasnt funny but afterwards it ...was deadlift 360 never liked dl i never worn gloves so it was a pain in my hands


----------



## smallfry (Sep 4, 2005)

i cant do no where my sqat as i use to its because i put more focus on my legs in that period of time . now i look like a bird


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 4, 2005)

smallfry said:
			
		

> well in shit i forget uh in the summer training in workout with 4o5 did that 4 times literally overloaded my ass the bar as i was trying to racked being short and started to roll down my shoulder blades then i started yelling get this shit off me  lol at time it wasnt funny but afterwards it ...was deadlift 360 never liked dl i never worn gloves so it was a pain in my hands


 Drop 2 pounds and go dominate your states 148 weight class. Seriously, you will own in the 14-15 division.


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Too long. Somebody close this thread. _


I agree 100%


----------



## cooky (Sep 9, 2005)

just turnd 16 yr old
75kg
5'8
bench-100kg, just


----------



## w.axl (Sep 9, 2005)

HOW MUCH CAN YOU BENCH?WHAT DOES IT MATTER ANYWAY.THE QUESTIONS SHOULD BE HOW CLEAN IS YOUR DIET,HOW MAny reps,how is your form,how much cardio do you do a week,a lot people can throw weight around and still look like shit


----------



## danliftinheavy (Sep 9, 2005)

i know im week 21 years old 185lbs max bench 255


----------



## dAMvN (Sep 9, 2005)

17, 160lbs and i put up 255 x4.. so i'm guessin my 1rm might be around 275


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 18, 2006)

> oh my god you are all amazing i am 16 and can only lift 40kg for as many reps as you want 45kg for 3 or 4 reps and 50 for literally 1 so my maximum is 110 pounds ?isn't it?



Just found this thread again and am pleased to say i have gone up to almost 70 kg for 4-5 reps

About 150 ish lbs

Still awful,although i am not going for strength but for size 

Do wnt to increase strength so might have a crack at that

I am not sure i can believe all of these 12 year old and 14 year old kids putting up like 160+lbs on a bench it seems CRAZY i could probably barely handle 60lbs when i was that age


----------



## FranktheTank (Apr 18, 2006)

Who cares how much someone can bench......unless a giant tree falls on them...what does it matter?


----------



## Scott17 (Apr 18, 2006)

21, 175 lbs. max bench is roughly 215


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 18, 2006)

> Who cares how much someone can bench......unless a giant tree falls on them...what does it matter?



Just one of those things that you can say you have achieved,going from 90lbs to 250lbs is an achievment in my book the same as going from an overweight couch potato to a ripped physique

people have different goals

But i do understand your point and think that for the majority it is just an ego booster


----------



## Scott17 (Apr 18, 2006)

Bench is one of my worst (as in weakest) workouts i think.

I'm 21, weight is 175 lbs. 

Is it reasonable for me to use 70lbs DB's on flat bench? Or does it sound like i should be doing more. I do 3 x 8


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Apr 18, 2006)

everyones different mate there is no right or wrong


----------



## jasone (Apr 18, 2006)

I can bench 400+.  But will I, hell no.  FRM bench does nothing for you unless you are a powerlifter.  I just want to look pretty, women cant see your bench.


----------



## neckstyle (Mar 25, 2007)

i wiegh 158. i bench 255 and squat 340. dont know about dead lift


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

jasone said:


> I can bench 400+.  But will I, hell no.  FRM bench does nothing for you unless you are a powerlifter.  I just want to look pretty, women cant see your bench.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 25, 2007)

Double D said:


>


DD that guy's post is a year old ... lol.


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah I know, but all the same. Someone bumped it and I caught it and I was thinking, uh huh sure.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm 44years old. 5'11"  I prefer Dumbell work and I do working sets on both incline and flats with 150's for no less then 6.  150's is the max my gym currently has.
On straight bar I can easily push 405 on flat  and 375 on Incline but they tend to hurt my right shoulder so I don't like going this heavy with straight bars.  I only know these numbers because those are the weights I happened to push last Monday.  1st time I hit the straight bar in 2 months and Still got 405 for 2 (last set of 3 working sets)  and 375 for 3 sets of 6 on incline


----------



## Double D (Mar 25, 2007)

theoneandonly said:


> I'm 44years old. 5'11"  I prefer Dumbell work and I do working sets on both incline and flats with 150's for no less then 6.  150's is the max my gym currently has.
> On straight bar I can easily push 405 on flat  and 375 on Incline but they tend to hurt my right shoulder so I don't like going this heavy with straight bars.  I only know these numbers because those are the weights I happened to push last Monday.  1st time I hit the straight bar in 2 months and Still got 405 for 2 (last set of 3 working sets)  and 375 for 3 sets of 6 on incline



Welcome to IM.


----------



## theoneandonly (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks Double D.


----------



## forum9351 (Mar 25, 2007)

19 years old, 165 pounds, 5 foot 9 inches, 235 max on bench


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 25, 2007)

Arm length is really important in this...mechanical advantage, that sort of thing.    I'm not trying to detract from anyone's accomplishments, just that it makes a difference.

I don't flat bench with teh bar & plates ...so, I can do 5 reps with 80lb dumbells.  Someone do the conversion for me, because I know it's not 160...

edit:  Stats!  5'9", 145lbs, +0 arm span (hope you know what that means ....)


----------



## Rubes (Mar 25, 2007)

maxed out at 225 while 5'7 160lbs 16 years old. have not maxed in a long time though


----------



## kinkery (Mar 25, 2007)

Rubes said:


> maxed out at 225 while 5'7 160lbs 16 years old. have not maxed in a long time though



So you lost 1" in height and 20lbs also


----------



## kinkery (Mar 25, 2007)

175lbs  295 bench


----------



## viet_jon (Mar 25, 2007)

10 weeks ago, I PR'd at 85x5.....then up to 90x5, then 95x5 in two weeks.


the last 8 weeks i've struggled with 90x5. So to sum it up, my bench dropped and staled...WTF???!!!??


----------



## azrsx05 (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm 20yrs old and weigh 125lbs, I am benching 175lbs right now.  My goal is to get to atleast 200lbs by the end of the year.  Do you guys think that is reachable?


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 26, 2007)

How tall are you?


----------



## ejamiec (Mar 26, 2007)

weigh  145  bench 155, hardest thing to do being 6'3 and long arms


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 26, 2007)

kinkery said:


> So you lost 1" in height and 20lbs also



How do you figure that? He's grown an inch taller and gained 20lbs, not lost.


----------



## kinkery (Mar 26, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> How do you figure that? He's grown an inch taller and gained 20lbs, not lost.



 i musta read it backwards lmao


----------



## DOMS (Mar 26, 2007)

viet_jon said:


> 10 weeks ago, I PR'd at 85x5.....then up to 90x5, then 95x5 in two weeks.
> 
> 
> the last 8 weeks i've struggled with 90x5. So to sum it up, my bench dropped and staled...WTF???!!!??



You need to change it up.  You've platued.  In others words: you workout has stagnated.

Try something else.  Try using DBs instead of BBs.  Try dropping flat benching for a while.  Try doing some triceps isolation work (if you're not already).  Try changing your resting rate, weight, or tempo.

Just try something else.


----------



## KEFE (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going to see today.hoping for 165x3 or 4.


----------



## Rubes (Mar 26, 2007)

lol yeah i grew 1' and put on about 20lbs this last year i hope to do the same this year to. not sure if my bench will go up though ive been having trouble with my shoulders


----------



## KEFE (Mar 26, 2007)

this was todays

135x5
155x5
165x5
165x4
180x1( could have gotten one more.)


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 26, 2007)

KEFE said:


> this was todays
> 
> 135x5
> 155x5
> ...



Pretty weak for a grown man.

























Errrr wait you're just 13? 185 bench?


----------



## RasPlasch (Mar 26, 2007)

I am 15,  5'7, 130lbs and my max is 150lbs maybe 155lbs.  Im getting better though, haha.


----------



## viet_jon (Mar 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You need to change it up.  You've platued.  In others words: you workout has stagnated.
> 
> Try something else.  Try using DBs instead of BBs.  Try dropping flat benching for a while.  Try doing some triceps isolation work (if you're not already).  Try changing your resting rate, weight, or tempo.
> 
> Just try something else.



thnkx for the heads up!!


anyhow, I don't care too much about working out no more, it was just something for me to whine about.

aesthetically, I'm at 90% of my overall goal. I just need to shed a lil more BF and I'd be satisified.


----------



## Doublebase (Mar 26, 2007)

250lbs.  Yeaup.  I'm huge.


----------



## KelJu (Mar 26, 2007)

I did 315x5 recently, but I don't know what my max bench is.


----------



## Pianomahnn (Mar 26, 2007)

Pffffft.  Weakmo.


----------



## azrsx05 (Mar 27, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> How tall are you?




Sorry, forgot to mention that.... I'm only 5'6"


----------



## neckstyle (Mar 27, 2007)

at 5'6 158 i bench 255 squat 340


----------



## DOMS (Mar 27, 2007)

viet_jon said:


> thnkx for the heads up!!
> 
> anyhow, I don't care too much about working out no more, it was just something for me to whine about.
> 
> aesthetically, I'm at 90% of my overall goal. I just need to shed a lil more BF and I'd be satisified.



You should try to develop a life-long interest in weight training.  You're only 23 and think you've got "forever" in front of you, but take these words to heart:  You're going to grow old and the _only _fountain of youth is weight training.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You should try to develop a life-long interest in weight training.  You're only 23 and think you've got "forever" in front of you, but take these words to heart:  You're going to grow old and the _only _fountain of youth is weight training.



True story ... at 47 years of age I still live life like I was in my 20's solely because I kept up my exorcise routines.


----------



## mk_iron (Mar 27, 2007)

*no spot*

Most I've done was 180kgs or 396lbs for 9reps
but get this.....NO SPOTTER
no one spots for me so I just lift untill I find the wieght easy then move up
and yes I do have some scary moments but no spotter keeps you focused!!!lmao


----------



## neckstyle (Mar 27, 2007)

20yrs old weight 158 bench 255 squat 340


----------



## viet_jon (Mar 27, 2007)

yes sirs!!!


I'm really startin to get sick of it......

but if I start to see a slight fattiness in me, I will kick it in high gear.


----------



## BiggT (Mar 28, 2007)

i am 510 195lbs and bench 275 x2 and i never bench i did that just for you! haha


----------



## wshiwerebigger (Mar 30, 2007)

im 17 165 and can putup 315pretty clean


----------



## Hialeahchico (Mar 31, 2007)

i can bech 85 dumbells for 8 or 10 reps. I only bench dumbells


----------



## Lazic (Apr 1, 2007)

180 kg x 10 reps..never go over 210kg no matter how much reps i can do!


----------



## Hialeahchico (Apr 1, 2007)

wshiwerebigger you should post a video of you movin that weigth, not sayin thats impossible at ur age and weigth ( well most likely it is) but would like to see u provin it.


----------



## jasoncscs (Feb 9, 2010)

at 200 and can bench 405


----------



## aboutmuscle (Feb 9, 2010)

Im just got back into my training after 2 -3 year break. been going about a month and a half now benching just short of 200lbs used to be able to push about 240 - 260 hoping to get back upto that in the next couple of months.


----------



## Twice The Speed (Feb 10, 2010)

I bench 315x2 on decline
295 x1 on flat


----------



## joehardbody (Feb 10, 2010)

My personal record is 350 weighing 175lbs, 5'10" and was 44 years old.  I got 305 last Monday weighing 170lbs. and am 49 years old.


----------



## maturemuscle (Feb 10, 2010)

52 years old, 315 x 8 and 405 for a 1 rep max on flat bench in the gym. During a bench contest in November '09 for my third lift I benched 375 with a pause at the bottom.


----------



## mattskaien (Feb 12, 2010)

Im 21, 5'9 150lbs and my 1 RM is 225


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 13, 2010)

been injured lately so i lost some strength. 5'11 185lbs. I would guess around 315+ i haven't maxed in years. I can hit 105 db's for 7-8.


----------



## MAC24/7 (Feb 13, 2010)

400


----------



## GearsMcGilf (Feb 13, 2010)

When juiced at around 250 last summer, I could hit 425x3 and squat 495x6.  So, prolly around 445 for a 1RM.  Right now, I can still hit 405 at 228 on BP.


----------

